# Single girls having IUI



## Damelottie

A special place for those of us on an IUI journey - and for everybody else to join in .

I woulf have given ANYTHING for this thread when I started out in 2005

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks so much for setting this thread up Em.

Looking forward to posting when I start my first IUI in January   

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

I'm on CD 12 today and am waiting for pos LH surge.

I have a scan tomorrow so hope my follies are behaving themselves - having double dose of stimm drugs this cycle so fingers crossed for lots of lovely follies.

Anyone else starting IUI soon ?


Roo xx


----------



## Damelottie

Roo - what stimm drugs are you on? I had Menopur

GOOD LUCK


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck Roo


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck Roo - hope the scan goes well tomorrow

I'm waiting for AF to arrive and then will start first IUI cycle - think this one will be totally natural and I'll see what happens. But after that suspect I'll go with the medicated/scan cycles as more reliable....

My cycles have been ranging from 25 to 30 days over the last 6 months and today is day 25 so AF due any day now...looking forward to finally getting started  

Laura


----------



## Roo67

Thanks Guys,
wull let you know how the scan is.

Lets hope Af turns up soon Laura so you can get started on this madness with us  

Roo x


----------



## kylecat

Lots of luck Roo with the scan today - hope that you are good to go again!!  Please let us know how things go. Laura, can't believe that you are nearly ready for your first atttempt! It doesn;t seem like yesterday that we were both at the LWC open day beginning this journey!  Each day, I feel more and more positive about what I am doing and everyone's reaction has been great! 

katie
xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - I know, the past few months seem to have gone very quickly....I'm excited about finally going ahead, but also very nervous. It's such an unpredictable thing, and there are so many obstacles along the way. And the closer I get to actually starting the process, the more I want it to work, and work quickly! So I am sure I am going to be disappointed at some stage...but trying to keep positive attitude  . Will do the first IUI completely unmedicated and if no success, discuss medicated and scans etc with them to maximise my chances for round 2!

Good luck for your appointments - let me know how you get on with the Wessex - be curious to see how the two compare. I would have contacted the Wessex again too if they didn't have a wait for sperm (especially as I am CMV negative and they said they would only use CMV neg sperm in that case - and they didn't have any...)

I have a feeling we're all going to have a lot to talk about on the 26th!  

Laura


----------



## Roo67

Hi Ladies,

Scan was good - 3 lovely juicy follies and 3 smaller ones and a nice thick lining. Just got a call from cons - HCG jab at 12MN tonight and then basting on Friday evening. Then back on the   2ww.
I really really hope that this one works as i don't know how much longer I can carry on. Am seeing the counsellor tomorrow so hope she helps.

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck Roo - great that your follies and lining are behaving themselves so well   Hope that this is the one for you   

Talking it through with the counsellor will surely be a good thing. Do you have the option to go for IVF instead if you decide the IUIs aren't working, or is that something you don't want/can't do?

As you know I haven't even started yet, but already I'm seeing how stressful the 2WW is each month for everyone and beginning to think that I will only have 3 or 4 goes at IUI before seriously considering IVF with its much higher success rate....

But here's hoping you won't even need to think about all that because this could be the one for you  

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Wishing you so much love and luck Roo.

Please don't be worried about how you'll cope if it doesn't work. We'll all be here for you. BUT.................... It will!!!!!!!!! Just think...... on Friday you'll be PUPO   PUPO   PUPO  

xxxxxx


----------



## Roo67

Ah thanks guys 

I've been meaning to see the counsellor for a while - I first saw her back in May 06 just to fulfill HFEA guidelines, that I had thought the issues surrounding being a single mum.

I tried to ask cons last cycle about IVF and he just said talk to Toni (consellour) , she'll help you with decisions. The last couple of months have been really tough too,  the dissapointment and devastation of a BFN lasting longer each month, and finding it harder to pick myself up again. feel pretty strong at present and very positive so hopefully will be able to have a good chat without becoming too emotional, have to go straight back to work too !

I 'bought' 10 amps   which need to be used within a year and only for IUI, the year ends sometime this month sos this may be my last go anyhow. I am going to seriously think about IVF (mum and sister don't really think I should, but not talked at length and without being in floods of tears with them though) I think I would really regret it if I didn't and always wonder what if.

Thanks for   

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hmm, not very helpful of consultant really....although I had the same experience with my consultation - she gave me the facts and figures in terms of % success rates but seemed reluctant to actually make a recommendation and pushed me to be the one who made the decision. If my first 3 IUI are not successful I will be more pushy at review consultation I think  

Why do your mum and sister think you shouldn't have IVF? It's more invasive that's true and before I found FF and started reading about people's experiences here, I thought I wouldn't want to put myself through it. But already (before even starting IUI!) I am coming round to the idea. The success rates are so much higher and although it's certainly not a pleasant experience (one of my good friends has been through 3 lots of IVF and is now about 6 weeks pregnant - they think it's twins!! - and she's shared a lot of her ups and downs with me over the past few months) I know I would personally regret it if I didn't give it a go. But I'm getting quite ahead of myself here and really need to give the IUI a proper go first!

Take advantage of the time with the counsellor tomorrow to really explore your concerns and discuss the options Roo, and good luck - fingers crossed you get our first single girls BFP for 2008! (the first of many.... )

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

I mentioned it to my mum just as I found out last BFN, she asked if I would go for adoption, didn't really have any comment about IVF - but I was  at the time, I will have a chat to her at some point if this one doesn't work.

I chatted to my sister on Christmas eve - has been pretty supportive in the past but not anymore, when I got upset she just said why don't you stop then if it makes you so upset ?!!?  her second is via IVF 2nd attempt due to MF (1st natural) and I can just hear her now saying it is really hard and if you're on your own etc etc, she's too wrapped up in her own life and problems to want to help me with mine at the mo, things may change so we'l wait and see.

my cons won't make any decisions - thinks it should all come from me, I'm sure he would continue for the next year if I let him  , he did try to help by flicking through his book and telling me about all the late 30 - early 40 yr old's that had successful pregnancy - didn't help when he found one, 41 yrs old on her 17th IUI ??! I think you have to call it a day at some point.


It would be great to be the first in 2008 and get the ball rolling ....

Roo x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, I've thought about adoption too, but for me I sort of see that as the last thing I try - I would personally give IVF at least one go before going the adoption route. I think because I know I would regret it/wonder 'what if' if I didn't - and that would no doubt become obvious during the adoption process and would get in the way of my being accepted anyway. 
I'm not against adoption at all, and indeed would definitely consider it for a second child (I'm one of 3 and I don't really want to have an only child but suspect being lucky enough to have 2 of my own through tx is unlikely given my age) but I think I'd need to feel I'd explored all the options to have a child myself before adopting

But everyone is different and reading the stories on here, there are some couples/people who move to adoption much more quickly than others

So sorry your sister isn't more supportive. Mine have been very good thus far, although I don't know how long their patience will last as I bore them with tx tales and the stresses and strains of the 2WW. My middle sister (I'm the oldest) lives a couple of hours away, and is married with 2 kids who are both hearing impaired and take up a lot of time and energy, so she doesn't have too much time to spare for me (or anyone else for that matter!) but in principal she's 100% behind me and I know she'd be there to listen if I really needed her. My youngest sis is single and lives locally and she's been great. I'm hoping she'll be the one who is there for the birth (assuming I get that far!) 
If your sister can't make time for you at the moment, do you have a close friend you could confide in to talk things through a bit more? Of course we're all here for you, but I'm guessing that's not quite the same as someone you've known for years and who really knows you well. At least it sounds like your mum is there for you - perhaps once you've seen the counsellor, you could also have a chat with her too...

Meantime, positive attitude - you WILL be the first of 2008!!
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Roo - I wish you all the luck in the world for this go at IUI   - i really hope it works for you . You soooo deserve it and it would be great if you could be the first   for 2008 on the single girls board. Great news about the folllies and lining - sounds like you;'re all set!! As Laura said, IVF or ICSI does have higher success rates so it's certainly worth talking to your counsellor about it. Hopefully you won't even need to as this one WILL work! 

In terms of my journey, I have cancelled my appointment at the LWC - instead I am going to the fertility clinic in my own home town - they sound lovely on the phone and I have an appointment next wed. The great thing is that its only 15 mins drive away and I only have to be covered for one lesson at school!! Hopefully will avoid the nosybeaks wondering why I'm having time off! If for one reason or another things don't work out at the wessex, I can reschedule my appointment at the LWC later on. I have a question though which some of you may know the answer to - I know that the success rates for IVF vary from clinic to clinic, but I am of the understanding that IUI success rates don;t vary quite as much - is that true? Are the success rates about 10-15% per cycle? I will be doing a medicated cycle at the Wessex as far as I understand.

Take care girls - hope you are having a good eve - back to skool for me tommorrow! 

Katiexxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo lovely to hear your scan went so well, I really hope this time is yours hun, you deserve it so much and are in my thoughts      we'll all be here for you.  Hope the counselling goes well  xxx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - hope we've all had a good day! first day back at school for me - kids were good actually - no messing around thankgod!  I gave in my slip requesting permission to be absent for my consultation at the wessex next week and nobody batted an eyelid!! So thats good! I just said hospital appointment! 

I know I asked this a couple of days ago but do any of you girls know if the IUI success rate varies from clinic to clinic? Is it around 10-15% at most clincs? Thanks katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Katie,

Glad the first day back wasn't too bad! I officially went back to work yesterday but am working from home until Monday and to be honest there isn't much to do - even had time today to get my hair cut and tomorrow I'm going to see my sister and the kiddies   No doubt it will get really busy when everyone is back next week so thought I'd take advantage of it being quiet!

Great news that no probs with time off for your consultation - looking forward to hearing how it goes  

Have a look at the HFEA website for success rates - LWC quotes 9.9% for donor insemination for women aged 35-39, Bridge quotes 6.3%, ACU Kings quotes 16%. Many places don't show %, presumably because they don't do enough IUI and so just show numbers making it difficult to compare. Also some of the data is quite old (up to 2 yrs) and it doesn't take into account the criteria at the clinic - for example, perhaps the Kings one is so high because they only accept women with a high success rate anyway (ie ones with really good test results etc) - so a high success rate isn't nec a guarantee....nor does it mention if this is medicated or unmedicated IUI.....so all in all I'm not sure you can put too much faith in the success rates. 
Sorry, not very helpful!

Laura
x

PS those rates are depressingly low aren't they...the more I think about it, the more I think I'll be moving to IVF sooner rather than later rather than spending money every month on something with such low success rate. But will be interesting to do a couple of IUIs (medicated) to see how my body responds at least....


----------



## marmite_lover

Roo67 - so glad your scan went well.  We are all keeping crossed you are the first of many BFP's in 2008 - how exciting  .  Sorry your sister wasn't more supportive.  You know we are all here for you x

Kylecat - anything that reduces your stress levels in such an already stressful time has to be good news.  I'm glad they sound so nice, that is a good start in itself.

 to everyone else


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Well I had my appointment with the counsellor today and we just discussed options really and pros and cons of IUI versus IVF. I have got a list of questions for the cons to answer tomorrow night so will hopefully have a bit more of a plan then.

Basically, I'll continue to 'use' up the sperm that I have for IUI (which may be the last this cycle) then seriously consider IVF - she agreed with me that if I don't try at least one attempt then I will always wonder what if ?. she said it would also be very useful to find out about my eggs, implantation etc, as with IUI you are doing everything blind, not sure if   ever meet the egg and fertilise and if so do they actuallly try and implant etc etc. She suggested as a way of coping with this cycle is to almost disregard this IUI and just concentrate on fact finding and decisions for IVF, not setting myself up to fail but to try and relax a bit more and forget about it - easier said than done.
Not sure if that makes much sense - but I know what she meant  

Katie - glad that school were ok with time off for consultation, I work in the hospital where I have bloods, scans etc and all my cons appt's and bastings are done on an evening, so is relatively easy for me. I don't think I would cope to well with lots of travelling 

My cons told me stats at my first appt but can't remember what they were, probably pretty low though, but I didn't really bother about them anyway as I think there are so many variables, med versus unmed, know probs, sperm quality etc etc. I also naively thought that I wouldn't have a problem!!

Thanks all for the     please keep them coming.

Roo xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey Laura, Roo and Karen - thanks for all the advice re the success rates - I think it is generally quite low but as my mum says someone has to get lucky!! My clinic (the wessex) don't have much data for IUI as I don't think they do many cycles of it - they mainly concentrate on IVF, Thanks again girls katiexx  

PS - Roo, glad your appointment went well - good luck for the next IUI and possibly the forthcoming IVF. Laura - glad you are easing yourself back into work gently - I've been doing that at school! Hope you have a lovely time visiting your niece and nephew. Has AF arrived yet so you can 'book' your first IUI?!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Katie great to hear you have decided on your clinic, can't wait to hear how your appointment goes.

Can I ask you all when you were deciding what to do, waiting for right time to start tx etc was it possible to think about anything else important?  It feels like ttc is all I can think about at the moment, I want it so much but seems so out of reach but I cannot put it out of or to the back of my mind, worried I am going a bit crazy with it all.  All I know is I want my baby, it feels like nothing else matters, everything else can come later.  I wish I could start out now, I have been thinking about it seriously for about 3 years but am no closer to being able to start.  Mainly down to finances. 

When you all start out on your journey do you have it all worked out, regarding coping with work / childcare / maternity leave / financies / other life commitments?  I guess there is never a perfect time for most of lifes major changes, there's always something or a reason to wait.  But I can't keep waiting.  I'm beginning to think just re-mortgage, get the money for treatment, I'm quite sure I could manage that but then how can I keep up with mortgage payments while on maternity leave?  Any idea's?  I hate it that all this comes down to finances it really   me off and it gets me down.  I have worked really hard every day of my life since leaving school and have been independant and done it on my own, I have struggled at times to pay a mortgage alone, I almost feel like I am being punished for being independant and paying my own way.  I have had help from my parents along the way but have never had anyone to share the burden with, for my very short marriage was to an alcoholic who didn't work, he'd get about £60 a week benefits but would spend more than that each week on drink.  There is no way I could have saved enough to let me have my dreams.  This is probably going to sound worse than I mean it to but it is really aggrivating me, but I know teenagers who can have a baby on their own, get a house, get the childcare, get money to waste on drink and drugs and have more of a social life than I can ever afford and still have money to throw around?!  I am sure I can just about manage financially with a baby, I don't mind making sacrifices, I just don't see how I can get through treatment (remortgaging is definately possible) and maternity leave / childcare costs.  I probably need a miracle but would love to hear from anyone with ideas, I want this so much.

Thanks for listening, I feel really positive about my decision to go alone and I cannot wait to be joining you all on 2WW and I can't wait to be a mummy, suppose I just need a bit of help getting there.  Sorry for all the questions .... there literally is no one else I can talk to about this and I just want to start living the dream.

Love to all  
Jovi 

xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I refuse to resort to one of those dolls


----------



## Roo67

Hi Jovi,

I had been talking about going it alone for quite a few years - I think it started jokingly, with serious undertones, but always believed that I would meet someone etc. 
When I seriously started considering it I said that I would make sure I had everything in order, finances, childcare, I even spoke to my boss about doing child friendly hours. When I actually started I had nothing in place and still haven't - except work as changed jobs a couple of months ago.
I always felt that being single I would need to plan everything and that is one of the reasons that I held off for so long, that and just one more holiday, this went on for a couple of years. If I'd known then what I know now then I would have just 'gone for it' about 2 years ago.
I'm now thinking of IVF and will have to look at remortgaging my house, as you said, can afford to do that but how will I manage whilst on maternity leave. ? You get used to how much you earn and will adapt, yes we will have to make sacrifices along the way, but I feel will be well worth it.
I think so many of us on here think the same, i've read so many posts and thought yep thats me. i've worked full time since leaving school, bought and paid for everything myself, never asked for any help from anyone (oh except parents ) So know exactly what you mean

As for thinking about anything else  - nope doesn't get any easier, its usually the first thing I think of on a morning and last thing I think of at night - got insomnia too so wake up up to 6 times a night so think about it then too  

sorry don't think I've been much help


----------



## kylecat

I'm sure you won't have to Jovigirl!!   I didnt see the programme but everyone was talking about it at work today!

You're right, this fertility business is certainly an expensive game!! I have thought about the money side of things a lot. To be honest, as a teacher I don't earn a bad wage but I'd have to go back to work full time if I had a child. Things would be tight, although like you my parents may help a bit. My plans to have a baby are at the fore front of my mind at the moment and I've chosen to give it a go this year as I'm am petrified about my body clock ticking away!!  I have a small amount of savings which will help me pay for 5/6 IUI's and then after that who knows? Remortgaging the house is certainly a thought and I would seriously consider that! My parents do offer money and they are so generous but I don't want to keep taking it as they will need it for their retirement - they both turn 60 this year! 

I know you are in the early stages of deciding what to do but perhaps you could get an appointment with an independant financial advisor - some are free and some do charge. They could help you work out costs etc and you don't need to tell them what the money is for! Maybe some of the other girls might have some ideas - (i'm pretty useless with money!) 

I think, though that you should be very proud of yourself   You have worked since you left school, you don't claim benefits and you run your own house and you do all this on your own - there is no way some women would be able to cope with this, or some men either! . I know some of the girls on this thread have gone through donor egg IVF where the IVF is cheaper as you donate some of your eggs (you have to be under 35) - this may help with costs of treatment?

Also, you would get some benefits towards childcare costs - not sure how much but it might help us girls coping on our own - there must be a government website which outlines this - not sure the address, maybe someone else might know.

Anyway, take care of yourself hun and don't go ordering one of those 'life like' babies!!! 

Katiexx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks girls, I can always count on you all to make things seem better.

Roo, you were lots of help, was beginning to feel a bit obsessed but it is the one thing I want in life more than anything else.  I guess I was thinking everyone had everything planned out and knew what was going to happen and when etc, its nice to know people are still reaching for their dreams without having every single detail mapped out!  I really hope you get your BFP this time. 

I hate that so much comes down to money.  We should all sell up, buy a nice huge mansion and estate and have our self a single girl and baby commune, we can all work part time and care for each others babies while working   

Katie, think is is time I spoke to my family properly about my plans, I am sure they will be behind me when they know how important it is.  Even knowing if they would consider helping out part time with childcare would be such a burden lifted, I wouldn't expect them to have a child full time while I work but maybe part time.  They might even enjoy it    I have thought about donating eggs and would do this without hesitation, I have epilepsy though so not sure anyone would want them    I will ask though.  

Thanks again, I am determined to do something positive and stop letting things stand in my way, I will soon be 35 and I feel now is the ideal time for this.
  
Good luck on your journeys ladies
xxx


----------



## Roo67

Spooky about the commune - that was what I was going to do with a friend of mine. We were both single, wanted babies and worked shifts, we vowed that when we were both 35 we would sell up, buy a big house together, visit a sperm bank and live happily ever after looking after each others children.   

needless to say - she got into a relationship and we lost touch.


----------



## some1

Jovigirl - just a quick post as I am heading for bed (off to health farm for the day tomorrow, so got to get my beauty sleep!).  

If you have a child you will more than likely be entitled to child tax and working tax credits and child benefit.  There is a website that calculates what benefits you would be able to claim www.entitledto.co.uk - I put my details into it including estimated childcare costs and it suggests that for my income I would get enough tax credits to cover the cost of childcare which definitely makes things more workable.  Have a look at it - it could open up your options considerably!  If you currently have a repayment mortgage maybe you could consider switching to an interest only one for a few years - that could save you a couple of hundred a month.

Finance is quite a big worry for me too, things are going to be pretty tight, but the way I look at it is that if I had got pregnant by accident with my current financial situation I would keep the baby and things would work out one way or the other. 

Hope this is helpful - right off to get my hot milk!

Some1

xx


----------



## some1

Oh, and Katie - my clinic has a 24% success rate for DIUI - the way I look at it is whatever a clinic's success rate any one individual could have a potential success rate that is considerably higher than that so don't let the average 10-15% chance put you off!

Some1

xx


----------



## suzie.b

Can I join the commune too?     It sounds like a great idea.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## aweeze

Hullooo!

Just thought I would pop in on this convo as it's something that I wrangled with for a long time. In the end, my need to be a mother just made me feel that even if I had to live in a caravan in my parents garden, it was something that I had to do!  Seriously though, I had spent years joking that I would go down this route also believing that I would meet Mr Right and so when it didn't happen it came as no surprise to my family that I made the decision to go down the single mother by choice route. My family have been very supprtive thankfully and I know that if I really needed the help in whatever way, they would be there for me. Even my 90 year old Nan has accepted my decision and loves Ellis to bits. 

I have always been a planner and at times felt quite panicky that I hadn't got it all planned out how I would cope once my baby was here.  Thankfully I managed to pay for all of my treatment out of my earnings one way or another. I worked until I was nearly 39wks and so I have plenty of maternity leave for now that Ellis is here. What I did about my mortgage was to take a 6 month holiday so that I don't have to worry about the payments at the moment. You can also get a reduction on your council tax payments. There is also child tax credits (still got to sort mine) and you get child support. All in all it's not much but I had a little bit saved so I am managing with some belt tightening! 

What I will say is that all the planning in the world can in no way prepare you for how a baby changes your life. I know everyone says it but I never really believed when people said it to me that it would make SUCH a difference! The other thing is pregnancy, childbirth and raising kids is just so unpredictable that no amount of planning will prepare you for every eventuality anyway. I ended up just making the decision to go for it and tried to put just the few things that I could organise and plan for in advance in place. I wouldn't change a thing and Ellis is truly the best thing that I have done in my life. If I had to live in a box (well, maybe that caravan I mentioned) I wouldn't be without him! 

Lou
X


----------



## suzie.b

That's fantastic to hear, Lou, and makes me long for the day when I can say how much my life has changed for the better.

How lovely.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi ladies,

Well that's it for me - final IUI now back on   2ww.

I was hoping to squeeze in another as have 2 vials of sperm left but have to be used by 25th Jan. 

Managed to have quite a good chat with him about IVF/ICSI and come away armed with info, are taking bookings for March/April so at least give me acouple of months to save a bit more money.

Don't feel very well today came home from work at lunchtime and had to drag myself out of bed to have IUI. Back to bed for me now, hope I can sleep 

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo  that this is the one for you.  Why does the sperm have to be used by 25 Jan? sell by date? surely freezing it doesn't matter, as I have 5 and 10 year storage on my vials.

Take care and rooting for you
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Lots of love and good luck Roo xxx

JJ1 - I think it was a special deal of buying a certain amount but it has to be used within a year.I've just started making some enquiries about reprofit. The initial prices I've seen is that it is significantly cheaper so...... we'll see!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Ladies,

Roo hope you get a good sleep tonight, glad you had a good chat about possible future plans, all being well it won't be needed      Wishing you all the luck in the world.  Such a shame about your 2 vials, is it because of the age of them they can no longer be used?  Excuse my ignorance.  

Regarding moving onto IVF I just looked at Reprofit thread, wow the prices are amazing.  Those of us who move on to IVF should get our cycles in synch and have a girlie week out there getting our treatment together  

Thank you everyone for sharing you thoughts re finances etc, I can't tell you how much it has helped me, things seems quite a lot clearer now, can't thank you all enough.  Some1 the website you recommended is great, I had to guess the childcare cost bit but it would seem that the any benefits/family allowance etc would almost cover childcare   that alone is a massive help.  Lou you really are an inspiration, lovely to hear from you, you are absolutely right something not many things in life can be planned down to the last detail.  It is good to know that not everyone has it all worked out, there are some things we will have to deal with as they happen.  I felt terrible bringing up the financial side of things but it has been on my mind for so long that I had to talk to someone.  Great idea about the mortgage break too .... I am going to remortage soon regardless so will definately take that into account when deciding who to go with.  So, as of now, I am going to get things going.  I am going to push my GP for that referall and have an initial consultation, I would love to start tx within 12 months, might work out just right with waiting for donor sperm, give me chance to chart my cycle and talk to consultant re best options for me.

Quiet weekend planned for me, still so tired after horrid cold virus, looking forward to lie ins, catching up with mum.

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

jovigirl do you need a gp referral I self referral to both clinics and never needed anything from GP to get there.

Emma exciting that you are getting started!!
Lx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Emma have been reading reprofit thread too - do you know if they do IUI as well as IVF?  I read through but could not find anything


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 thank you, I will find out, I didn't realise you can self refer.  Maybe the clinic I looked at is NHS who also treat private patients, it was a while ago I spoke to them so will give them another call and see if I can self refer


----------



## Damelottie

You can self refer Jovi if you're paying! I've never needed them for referrals. In fact - some of the GP's I've read of on here can be blooming awful. One actually refused because he didn't approve so just phone the clinic for the consultation I reckon!

Sorry - I have no idea about IUI at Reprofit. It would be great if we all got to go together. Thats what'll stop me if anything does - having to go alone.

Thanks JJ1 - its so much cheaper I just can't believe it!


----------



## suzie.b

Hi girls

Don't worry about going to Reprofit alone - it's a lovely place, and very safe. The clinic is very near the old centre and I'd go back no problem - in fact, I am going back in August !

Roo, can't you use both vials - at least that way you have twice as many swimmers ready in the right area? Might as well use them as waste them, or is there a problem doing this?

Jovigirl - don't know if they do IUI but I would expect that they do - the email you need is:

*[email protected]*

Stepan is the doctor who deals with foreign clients.

The other thing is that if you are doing IVF using your own eggs, the waiting list won't be the same as for those using donor eggs - it'll be much less time to wait. The waiting list for donor eggs is approx 9 months (!) long.

Emma - even including flights and hotel for both me and my sperm donor, Reprofit was considerably cheaper than anywhere in the UK - and we got a holiday(ish) out of it.

Hope the rest of you are well and looking forward to the rest of 2008.

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks Suzie

I'm going to 'e' mail tomorrow and go for it

Emma x


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi Jovi

I e-mailed Stefan a couple of months ago and enquired about IUI/IVF and he said they recommend IVF straight off as the results are so much better.  That is not to say they wont do IUI.

Jovi/Emma - I am so excited for you both


----------



## Roo67

Hi girls,

As Emma said I got a deal on 10vials and only licensed for a year, I was a bit annoyed as they were originally ordered for someone else(Who chickened out) so wern't offered to me until Feb, and with problems with cysts I have now run out of time. I did ask if I could have two vials at a time but said wouldn't make any difference.

Its getting very exciting on here with everyone making plans. I might think of going abroad if its that much cheaper - would be great to go together !

Roo xx


----------



## Damelottie

Roo - going over together would be the answer to a lot of my fears I can tell you.
Would simply dread doing that alone

Emma x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Emma hopefully for you you will be ready to start tx way before me, my annual leave from work is really poor but if the timing was right and flights are cheap as they seem to be and I had the days left I'd travel with you.

Would be great to all go together for tx  

Roo I found a reprofit thread on the international board, what I read was very good and the costs seem much more realistic that in the UK

xx


----------



## suzie.b

Emma

If you can bear to wait until August, come with me .

love
Suzie
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wow, I've only been away from the computer for 24 hours and look how much has happened! Go Em and Jovi!! Fantastic that you are both pushing ahead with more concrete plans.

I don't think you can ever have it ALL worked out for something like this. I'm kind of OK about the finances as I have good savings, but I'm completely in denial about work. I have a demanding job where I usually have to travel overseas at least once a month if not once a fortnight. Now of course I won't be able to do that when I have a child, but for now I'm just focusing on getting pregnant and I'll work something out with work when it happens....
So I definitely think you just have to go for it. In all of the books, you never hear one of those single mothers by choice regret their decision, no matter how diffcult it was for them, but you can bet they would have regretted forever not going ahead and trying...

Roo -   for the dreaded 2WW. Praying this is the one for you. FINALLY got AF today so will ring the clinic Monday and set things in motion. Think I'll be starting 2WW just as you finish it  

Feeling a bit strange at the moment. My sister told me yesterday that she is 11.5 weeks pregnant with her third. Scan is week after next so no-one else knows yet, but she wanted to tell me in person and I happened to be spending the day with her yesterday. She was quite nervous telling me -I think she was worried I would be really upset. Not sure how I feel to be honest. I'm genuinely thrilled for her of course. I know they wanted another one so it's lovely that it's happened so easily (was first month of trying - my nephew only turned 1 in November so they didn't waste much time!!) But on the other hand I'd be lying if I said I wasn't envious. And sad that even if I do manage to get pregnant soon it won't be like her in a loving relationship, but instead in a clinic full of strangers. 
And now that tx is imminent, I feel positive it's not going to work and I don't know if I can face the disappointment every month - especially not as my sister (not to mention my other 3 pregnant friends all due between May and July) get bigger and bigger...

SORRY, shouldn't be so down and negative I know. Probably just tired after long day with the kids and then driving back, and just got AF so feel bit yuk as well. Must get positive attitude back asap Any suggestions?!

Better go before I depress us all - this has been such a positive thread.....will be back when I feel a bit more cheery...
Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Ah hugs Laura

Don't you DARE stay away because you're feeling a bit negative about it all. Its probably more important that you use us all then. I must say that I think feeling a bit negative about it is all part of the process. Its a game of highs and lows that is for sure. Its probably because you're just about to get going so it all suddenly becomes much more real! Its always so awful when people suddenly announce their news! Its def gats ya down

Love

Emma xx


----------



## kylecat

hey girls - hope all ok today! Roo - wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck for your final IUI - got all my fingers crossed for you - sending you lots of   too! Emma and Jovigirl - great news about the enquires about treatment in the chezk republic - I've always wanted to go there - might join the pair of you for a holiday! 

Laura - sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down - it's lovely news about your sister but it's understandable that you want the same for yourself. All the signs are good for you, your hycosy was clear and your bloods were normal and your family are obviously very fertile   so I see no reason whatsoever that it won't work for you. It may take us all a few tries but we'll get there in the end! 

I have some good news that after a month of being ill - I am now officially nearly better! For the first time today I had no muscle pain in my chest and my cough is nearly gone! Hurrah!!! 
I was invited on a night out in portsmouth tonight but getting myself properly better before Im out partying!! 

Can;t wait for our meet up - should be great fun and lovely to put a face to a name! 

Take care girls katiexx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Laura  

This is exactly where you need to be, we're here to share the lows as well as the highs, we all get them, at least here we know where you are coming from, so you 'talk' as much as you need to.  Lovely news for your sister, I'm sure you will be joining her soon     PMT definately isn't going to help how you feel, i'm sure you will be feeling better and more positive again in a few days.

Roo hope you're doing ok and are feeling better, get plenty of rest  

Suzie think before too long I will be picking your brains, I'm not quite there yet but hopefully soon, thanks for the information so far.

Take care  
xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

You're right - probably just need good night's sleep (didn't get much last night what with mulling over my sister's news and the two kids coughing all night - both have terrible colds poor little things...)

Sure it will all seem brighter in the morning. At least I'm doing something about it, and even though it might not be the way I'd always imagined it (you know, meet extremely wealthy and impossibly kind love of life, get married, have a couple of beautifully behaved and very attractive children, live in big house in country near the sea with a couple of dogs, a boat, friendly neighbours, work part time and do voluntary work the rest of the time etc etc   ) it's got to be better than sitting around feeling sorry for myself. 

Think I'm just a bit worried that it's not going to work and then where will I be? Before she told me about the baby, my sister asked me whether I'd set a limit on how long I would try. I've been trying not to think about that, but did make me wonder - what if it doesn't work in 3 months, 6 months, a year, or not at all? How would I deal with that? 

Anyway, must stop these thoughts going round in my head as that won't make me feel any better. Off for mug of hot chocolate and early night. With a bit of luck it will all seem much brighter tomorrow....

Laura
x

PS Katie - you're right - me and my sister also had a bit of a giggle about the family fertility - hope it's a good sign! She got pregnant completely accidentally with her first (she had stomach bug which interfered with the pill), took 3 months with the second, and only a matter of days with this one...so fingers crossed it runs in the family


----------



## Damelottie

lauris said:


> (you know, meet extremely wealthy and impossibly kind love of life, get married, have a couple of beautifully behaved and very attractive children, live in big house in country near the sea with a couple of dogs, a boat, friendly neighbours, work part time and do voluntary work the rest of the time etc etc


Play the sims  , I have a perfect house, husband and 3 beautiful children


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I can't even get it right in the Sims, I have never found a bloke or had children, just keep wetting myself and setting the place on fire    I gave up


----------



## Felix42

Hmmm, maybe I should dig out my Sims too and practice happy families.  Great to see everyone is making tx plans.  

Got my fingers firmly crossed that this is going to be our year and why not!

       

Felix xx


----------



## suzie.b

Jovigirl - you did make me    .  By the way, pick my brains all you want - if you can find them .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I have just heard back from Reprofit and they do carry out IUI, excluding drugs it works out to about £120, I've not heard back from anyone in the UK yet so not sure how it compares xx


----------



## Damelottie

Jovigirl - thats a BRILLIANT cost I reckon! Make sure you buy your house a fire alarm and a burglar alarm! And good cheat sims to learn how to get some more cash! It really helps when you're practicing as you can this fantastic well laid out house. You type in 'motherbord' somewhere. My family are millionnaires and do nowt but read, swim, and have babies all day  .

There's a sims thread on the hobbies section. Dizzi is brill


----------



## Roo67

Hi Jovi,

£120 sounds good, I pay £380 for each IUI exclucing drugs.
Clomid and HCG cost £40, and my injectables cost £16/amp. 

Roo xx


----------



## marmite_lover

Roo - hope you are taking it easy and that the 2ww flies by for you.  Thinking of you x

Lauris - big   hun.  I think your reaction is entirely normal.  Of course you are pleased for her but there is bound to be a tiny part of you thinking when will it by my turn.  My step sister (who is also my best friend) is just coming up for 12 weeks and had her first scan on NYE.  I am so excited for her (and for me as I can't wait to be an auntie!) but I do get the occassional twinge of envy so I know how you feel.  I was with her and two other friends on Friday who are both mums of two - naturally there was a lot of baby talk which is fine but can make you feel a bit isolated at time.  I'm always here if you need to chat x

Lovely to see everyone making plans - 2008 should be quite a year! Just save me a place in someone's suitcase please - I may be coming with you all...!


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Yes karen I am taking it easy - I didn't even get dressed yesterday , I have done a little better today though and am off to mums for tea shortly

Laura - when my SIL had her dd, I went to my sisters when she was there and it took me about an hour to look at her, then after I got my head around it I couldn't get enough of her, so I can totally understand how you feel.  

Roo x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Feeling a bit better today after a good night's sleep and a long walk in the sunshine this morning. Thanks for your   and words of support. It's great to know you're all here and you understand how I'm feeling.

Roo - hope you're feeling better and continuing to take it easy and relax. I'm (luckily) Ok with the babies themselves - I fell completely in love with my niece (who is now 3) the minute I first saw her, and it's the same with my nephew, godson and various other friends' children. I'm honorary auntie to so many I lose count sometimes   So I'm not at all worried about not being able to bond with the newest niece/nephew. I think it just brought home to me a) how much I want a baby for myself NOW, and b) how sad I am not to be planning one within a more 'traditional' family set up. But at least my future child will have lots of cousins to play with   

Jovi - £120 is REALLY cheap. LWC works out closer to £1000 per IUI including sperm etc, but not including any drugs needed. So even if you added in price of flights, accommodation etc you'd be saving money I would imagine. 
One thing I would check though, is how often you would need to be scanned during the cycle. For eg, LWC wants to scan on day 2 or 3, day 9/10 ish and then maybe days 12, 13, 14 before insemination - depending on how your follies grow. So you'd either have to be out in Brno for a relatively long time, or get scans done in the UK and then fly out when ready. But getting scans done in UK would add up cost wise and perhaps defeat the object of cheap tx abroad. 

Of course if you did unmedicated cycles and just went out to be inseminated when you pick up LH surge, then you wouldn't have that problem. Although then you might struggle to book cheap flights in advance (unless your cycles are very regular/predictable)....

It's all so complicated isn't it? 

Em - I must check out that SIMS game, if I can't 'have it all' in real life, I could at least try and get there in virtual reality!

Well, I'll be calling the clinic tomorrow to let them know I'm ready to go with my first IUI. Feel quite excited but also worried that I won't pick up LH surge (only tried 3 months - in Oct it was perfect, day 14 of 28 day cycle, in Nov I didn't pick it up at all, in Dec it was day 8 of what turned out to be 30 day cycle - which seems v. odd and I wonder if the hycosy on day 7 messed me about....) and then it will all be a waste of time. 
Wondering if I should just go straight to medicated cycles and get the scans/drugs. Especially now that I'm getting increasingly impatient for this to all happen.....
Will ask to speak to a nurse for advice tomorrow and see what they recommend
Everyone here does medicated, right?

Anyway girls, have a lovely evening...wish it wasn't Monday tomorrow  
Laura
x


----------



## some1

Laura - I am doing unmedicated at the moment - the clinic said they would review this after 3 cycles but I am not too keen on the idea of taking all those drugs (am worried about the short term (and potential long term) side effects) so may stick with unmedicated - it does make it more difficult to judge what the best timing is for insemination though 

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Some1 - yes, I am a bit concerned about the effect of the drugs too, although I'm assuming I could ask for a relatively low dose at first to see how my body responds. 

Do you have regular/predictable cycles? I always thought I did, but actually over the past 6 months they have varied from 25 to 31 days, so I guess I'm not as regular as I thought I was! And I haven't had too much success with the OPKs either (the temperature thing was a disaster - might have been the thermometer, but I never seemed to see any noticeable change, and my temp the whole time was quite a bit lower than the average adult temp is supposed to be - actually come to think of it that must have been the thermometer right? Otherwise I'd be frozen/dead....  Perhaps I should get a new one and try again as a back up to the OPKs)

Agh, don't know what to do and have to decide tomorrow as today is day 1 of cycle so need to ring the clinic and let them know what I'm doing...


----------



## some1

Hello Laura

My cycles are fairly stable at the moment 27-29 days (occasionally a little shorter or longer).  

I have spent a long, long time monitoring my cycles (getting on for 2 years now) as I had quite a long wait for a donor.  I understand my body a lot better now but even so it is still sometimes quite difficult to be sure what is the best day for tx.  I decided when I started having tx that if I wasn't sure if my OPK was pos I would wait til the next day and test again and risk missing my peak day - if this happens I will just ring the clinic tell them I missed the surge and wait until the next month.  I really don't want to waste any of my precious sperm!  Is this something you could do?

I bought the book 'Take control of your fertility' by Toni Weschler and track my fertility using temps, OPK and cervical mucus.  Temps take a bit of getting used to - you have to have a special digital fertility thermometer (£12 from boots) and be strict about testing at the same time (and even at the same location in your mouth, as temps vary quite a lot depending where you do it!).  My temps are always lower than average too - no wonder I am always cold!!

Going down the medicated route does have a lot of advantages though - you would know you definitely had follies and that the timing was right - in the end you just have to do what feels right  

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thinking of you Roo    Hope you are getting plenty of rest and are feeling ok    xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Laura,
I started out on medicated cycles 100mg clomid and moved onto injectables on no. 6. I only ever had one scan on day 13 (ish) (hosp only do scans m,w,f !) to see what follies I had, depending on the size, my cons would indicate to have HCG jab or to wait a few days. I also tested daily from day 10, collecting samples 4 times/day and only testing lunchtime. In the first few months I always got a pos OPK, but the last couple I didn't detect surge ?!

I tried tracking temps and did see an increase around ovulation and decrease around time AF due. But after the first few months I got a bit lazy and kept forgetting. I did try again and have such broken nights sleep that i didn't think it was worht doing. When I did detect temp shift I just took my temp the second I woke up,before I moved which was different each day as was working shifts.

Hope you come to a decision soon, I'm sure the nurses will be able to help Good luck  

Hi Jovi, had a really lazy weekend, still feel really tired and off food slightly - good to kick start diet ! 
Wish the weekend had an extra day.

Roo xx


----------



## suzie.b

Just a note to the girls talking about taking temps - if you take temps vaginally instead of orally, it helps keep things similar - orally, temps can change for eg if you've slept with your mouth open.  Also, you'll find that vaginal temps are slightly higher so you'll need to start taking them this way on CD1.

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

I thought I was the only SIMS addict!  My life has been played out many a time on that program!
Good luck Roo sending lots of     !
Need some advice - just bought the clear blue digital fertility monitor - expensive but going ok at the mo.  Have had peak LH earlier than I thought it would be, whens best to go for tx?  
Hoping to start sooner rather than later  - HSG end of month, then plan to push onwards. 
Still contemplating importing from Denmark, so many decisions!
Any good luck to those about to TX and those on 2WW.
Take care see you all very soon.
Rachel x


----------



## suzie.b

Just wondered if anybody knows, is it possible to buy the drugs privately for an IUI cycle?  Just thought I might try a medicated AI cycle using donor sperm while I'm waiting for my DEIVF - it'll help pass the time .

Thanks.

love
Suzie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

you can buy drugs from companies like ADS and Pharmasure but you would need a prescription from a Dr at a clinic so would have to register with a clinic for this, and some sort of monitoring, also if using a known donor they would probably make you quarantine the sperm etc etc as it is illegal here to use fresh sperm that has not been in quarantined in the UK- **** says that this is what must happen in the UK.  Perhpas Rerofit might help you out, but what about monitoring?There is the ? Italian pharmacy that I think FF girls aborad get their drugs from.
Good Luck


----------



## Damelottie

You'd def need a prescription Suzie and the person who writes that prescription would then be responsible for your care whilst you're taking them. So I bet you'd need to pay for a consultation somewhere - although some GP's will prescribe clomid, so thats a good place to start. You'd probably need to say donor was partner but what the heck!
Having said that - you can buy an awful lot of drugs via the internet if you're prepred to do so and take the risk. I better put one of those red discalimers on the bottom of this one - *thats my opinion and not a suggestion of FF*. Usual medication risks would apply


----------



## suzie.b

Just thought that perhaps I could pay for a couple of scans via the Fertility Clinic but perhaps it's just going to be too much trouble .  I may have a look for Clomid on the web to see how much it would cost me.  Anybody know what the side effects are to look out for when monitoring?  Is Clomid the only thing I'd need?  Sorry to appear so dumb - I've gone straight from AI to IVF.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good idea suzie, hope you get the drugs sorted.  Are you thinking of DIUI at a clinic or home insem?  If you have a good GP maybe they would do you a private prescription?  If you are going the clinic route then they would prob give you a prescription and you could get the drugs elsewhere.

Roo, how you doing hun?  I struggled with monitoring temps too, I'm always waking and pretty restless it just seemed to be all over the place, I should probably try again.

Good luck Rachel, sounds like things are moving on!  Let us know what you think of the fertility monitor, might be easier for me than blooming temps are    Do you have to keep buying test strips for them do they work out expensive?



xx


----------



## Roo67

Day 3 for me today - trying not to think about it too much - but really hard and I'm sure will only get worse.

Can't help you with questions about drugs I'm afraid, got mine from clinic. I picked most of them up from the ward and haven't had invoices for some of them, so hoping they have forgotten like scans and bloods 
Hope you managed to get your drugs sorted suzie.

I thought about the fertility monitor and if I'd known I was still buying OPK's a year later then might have invested.

Rachel - I had tx 30-40 hours post LH surge or HCG jab, http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/iui.html this might help

Jovi -I did get good results from temp at the beginning may be worth another go - but I think you get temp shift after ovulation don't you so not much use at timing IUI
Hope everyone is ok

Roo x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo hope the 2ww madness is going ok.

suzie I would strongly advise against buying drugs from the internet and doing your own thing, drugs like clomid can also damage your uterine lining as well as other side effects, ask a clinic to help and prescribe for you.

Good Luck


----------



## suzie.b

L, I'm sure you're right - it was a crazy idea - just eager to get on with things .

Roo - my first clinic didn't invoice me yet for a scan I had in August - still can't rest in case they haven't forgotten about it . Still hoping they have forgotten .

Rachel - don't forget that the first month of using the fertility monitor isn't very accurate - don't know if it's your first month, but thought I'd mention it. The first month I used mine, it told me that I was about to ovulate on about CD7 .

Jovigirl - the fertility monitor helps to predict when you are going to ovulate - temps only tell you _after_ you've ovulated. It's so frustrating, isn't it?

Good luck everyone with whatever stage you're at now.

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks for the advice - yes it is my first month of monitoring - I'll see what happens next month as the fertility monitor had shown that I'd peaked days 9 and 10 - which seemed a bit early to me but you never know.

Good luck to those on 2ww and those just about to go for tx.

Take care
Rachel x


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls - sorry in advance for this post! I am sat here at the computer feeling very upset - I was downstairs washing up after dinner and all of a sudden I broke down in tears - this is very unlike me, I am on the whole quite a strong person. I have my very first consultation tommorrow with regards to donor IUI and I am feeling very scared. I think it is a combination of two things - firstly after months and months of talking about this, things are suddenly starting to hit home and become a reality. Secondly, as most of you probably have, I am going to my appointment on my own tommorrow. I just never thought I'd be starting this journey on my own without someone beside me - I know I;ve got all you girls and my family but obviously its not quite the same as having a partner. I suppose I am frightened about the treatment not working and Im stressing myself out about everything. Most people I have told are very supportive but once they've expressed what a good idea they think it is, it's never mentioned again. My best friend rang on sun night - she never asked me about my appointment or wished me good luck. I sent my sister a text today telling her I was scared and I have had no reply. 4 years ago her and her husband went through IVF so she must know what it's like? I'm so sorry to post a message all about me but I didnt know what else to do. I think I just need a good nights sleep and a good old cry - that normally makes me feel better!!  I am so looking forward to meeting you all as I don;t know anyone else who is going through this alone - I hope all you girls are having a good evening and I am sorry again about posting a message which comes across as so down and negative,

Love to you all katiexxx


----------



## some1

Katie

This whole process really is an emotional rollercoaster and tomorrow is a big day for you - this is the start of a really big journey.

Have a good cry then give yourself a big hug (it is possible and they do work - I should know I hug myself all the time   ) and then give yourself a big pat on the back for being brave enough to do this.

We'll all be thinking of you tomorrow 

Some1

xx


----------



## Roo67

Katie   

I'm sorry you feel really upset at the mo - as some1 said this is an emotional rollercoaster and tomorrow is a big day.  I'm sure you'll feel better once you've had your consultation and have a real plan to move forward.

I know exactly how you feel about being alone - don't think I would have had the strength to carry on without al my wonderful friends on here.

Don't ever apologise for me posts that is what we are here for to share how we are feeling etc, the good and the bad.

Have a good cry, crack open a bottle of wine and have an early night

Will be thinking of you tomorrow

Roo xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Katie I am sorry   and you are probably right a good cry and a good nights sleep will do you the world of good.  Your emotions must be all over the place with your appointment tomorrow.  You are at such a cross roads now, you are taking action after spending months of thinking about this, all of a sudden its here, am sure its natural to be having a moment.  You are so brave and so strong to have come this far and I am sure tomorrow you will come out of your consultation feeling better and positive and knowing your dream of a baby is within reach.  We'd all love to have some one to share this with, at least we have each other who can truely understand what you are feeling, and a few more weeks time we will be more than virtual friends!  I know its not ideal hun and I would much rather be doing this with a loving partner beside me, but we do what we have to do, hopefully we'll all end up with a mr wonderful and lovely children to spend the rest of our lives with .... we're just starting off in a different order    The rest will come.

Its hard when people don't understand, it's not very nice when your best friend doesn't acknowlege such a massive part of your journey, she obviously doesn't understand just how important it is.  I don't think most people would to be honest, its one of those situations that you have to have been in.  I have no one to talk to about this at all, thats why i'm always bugging you lot    But, no doubting its a lonely old journey some times so can completely relate to what you have said.

Don't apologise for posting, thats what we're here for!  At times like this it's probably more important to post, it'll drive you mad else.  You post all you like.

Take care, really hope you feel better soon and all the luck in the world for tomorrow!     
Love
Jovi xx


----------



## kylecat

Thankyou so much girls for your replies - it is so kind of you to take the time to reply. Knowing that you are thinking about me tommorrow really helps,  

If any of you ever need a shoulder to cry on you know where I am,

Love to you all katiexxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie so sorry to hear that you are upset- it is entirely understandable to have a wobble at the anticipation(and there will be many more tears before you hold your baby but try and focus on that!!) .  It is very insensitive of your sister to not acknowledge as she knows what you have to go through.

I used to work with a lady who was having IUI's and then she would say 'It hasn't worked' and I used to say how sorry I was but only know do I know the devastation that she went through and maybe she would think I was being insensitive, but I never knew the ins and outs and how it takes over your life! (she is now a proud mummy).

I take someone with me for the crucial appts- usually my donor's partner or my donor- as they understand what I go through more than anyone else.  Is there a freind that you could take with you?  I go to normal scans and blood appt on my own, as there are no shocks or decisions at these but I do think seeing the women with their DH/DP's there (only usually at the weekends though) reminds me how this is a journey I have decided to take on my own but that is how it will be for us when the baby comes as well.

Let yourself have a cry and then try and think positively and focus. It is natural to feel like this- but we have chosen this by circumstances- we have to think of the end result.

Good Luck
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie,

Sorry to hear you're feeling low this evening. I think the other girls are right - this is going to be an up and down journey alright and there will no doubt be more tears along the way....

But you're definitely not alone in this - we're all here, even if mainly virtually at the moment. But as Jovi says we'll be more than just virtual friends soon. And I'm not that far away from you - about 40 mins, so we can always meet up again one weekend too. 

I'm sure your first appointment will all be fine. I was a bit nervous about mine too, and I went by myself as well, but it really wasn't anything to worry about. Write down any questions you might have in advance, and take notes during the meeting too - that's what I did to make sure I took it all in! Lots of luck for tomorrow, come back and tell us how you get on.

It's so hard isn't it? None of us would choose to take this path on our own I'm sure, but I just try to hold on to the thought that I won't always be alone and at least in the meantime whilst I wait for Mr Right I am taking steps to fulfil my dream of having children rather than letting time pass by and ending up with regrets. 

And with regard to your sister and your friend, next time you get a chance to chat to them face to face maybe just have a quiet word and tell them how hard this is for you and how much you'd appreciate their support. Sometimes you have to tell people exactly what you want them to do - for example my family/friends were worried they'd come across as putting pressure on me if they kept asking me how things were going. So we've agreed that if I bring it up, it's Ok to talk about it. But if not, they shouldn't ask - I have them well trained   

Hope you're feeling a bit brighter now, and really lots of luck for tomorrow
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Thanks JJ1 and Laura - I am a lot calmer now and feeling more positive - think it was just a funny five minutes for me!  Tommorrow is only a consultation and nothing more but I suppose that because it is my first step on this journey, it is a big deal for me. There will be lots of other up and downs along the way and I need to prepare myself for those. I will go into that clinic tommorrow, proud and pleased with myself for taking this first step. All of you further along on this journey should also be immensely proud of yourselves as well - it takes a lot of guts, courage and determination to do what you are all doing  
Sorry to get so philosophical girls!! very unlike me! 

Katiexxx

PS - my sister has rang and was very sweet so it's great to know i;ve got her support as well as all of you - I'll let you know how I get on
PPS - thanks for the tip about taking notes laura - will nick an exercise book from school for that very purpose!!!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Big   Katie and good luck for tomorrow.

Take care

Rachel x


----------



## suzie.b

Katie

 and       for tomorrow.  It is an emotional challenge, isn't it?  Remember, we're all on your side, supporting you and wanting you to succeed.  You're not alone in spirit.

Glad your sister contacted you .

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Felix42

Only just saw your message Katie. Just wanted to send you lots of    and  .  It can be tough going through this without a partner but it will be worth it and we are all here for you wishing you lots of success, love and happiness and a gorgeous bouncing baby real soon  

Can't wait to hear how you get on at the consultation and wish I was closer to be able to help somehow.

Remember each step is ever closer to fulfilling your dream,

Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Girls - I just wanted to say a massive thankyou to you all for your kind messages yesterday  - I did get myself into a bit of a state - nerves I think! - and your kind words helped me no end 

Well, its all becoming very real now!  My consultation this afternoon went well - the wessex is quite a small clinic - only about ten mins from where I work - and they do treat a small number of single women but mainly couples. I firstly saw the consultant, a lady called Sue - she was lovely and gave me lots of information and answered all of my queries. She then called in margaret, the donor IUI nurse. The wessex buy most of their sperm from London, although they now have some donors on their books. The first few donors are now coming out of the six month quarentine and will be ready for use in the next few weeks. They have 15 ladies on their books waiting for donor sperm - they are all CMV negative - I am the only CMV positive lady on the waiting list. The first donor available is CMV positive and I am the only lady waiting who could match with him. Apparently he is 6ft, blue eyes, light brown hair - thats all they would say!   they said there is no need for me to make a decision right now, but he will be available for me whenever I want!!!  Now it's starting to become a little surreal - we are possibly talking here about the donor father of my baby!! I'm trying to get my head round this fact as we speak! 

I can have more of a choice of donors - although they will have to buy this sperm in from a London clinic. I did not have a scan today, they are going to do one when I have my hycosy. I had 4 more blood tests done as well. The consultant was very pleased with my blood results from my doctor - she said they were good for my age so I was pleased with that. I told her that my period was late this month and she said on average - one in every 13 cycles is disrupted in some way. As soon as my AF starts, I am to ring the clinic and book in for my hycosy. I am a little worried about this proceedure - have you all had this done and what was it like. She said their might be a little cramping, so I think I'll take my mum along with me for support  

All in all I was very impressed with the clinic - the staff were lovely - really smiley and kind   and now I've had my first appointment I feel a lot more relaxed. I hope to start my first attempt at IUI at the beginning of  march

Sorry ladies for such a long 'me' post but I thought I'd better let you all know how I was after being so upset yesterday  

Hope you are all having a lovely evening

Love to you all

katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Katie, so pleased to hear all went well. It is surreal to pick out Daddy on so little info isn't it?! I bet if you ask you can get a little more info. If they buy from LWC, you should at least get education level (degree etc), occupation and basic interests. 

The hycosy is fine. A bit uncomfy but I took nurofen beforehand and was up and running again after 10 mins. Another lady having it the same time as me, left for a meeting within minutes from coming out. Really don't worry!

I bet you've got so much to think about after the consultation but believe me it gradualy starts to feel less surreal and is just plain exciting then. 

Great to hear re test results too. 

Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Katie,
So pleased that your consultation went well and that all your test results are good.

I didn't have a hyscosy so can't help there.
Lucky you being the only lady waiting for HMV pos, its good that you are good to go as soon as you want. very exciting.

My donor is 47 yrs, 6ft tall, 80kg slim build, Brown hair, blue eyes.

Graduate, director of IT company

Enjoys playing the Guitar and travelling
I didn't have a choice but I've got dark hair and blue eyes so pretty good match really.

Roo xx


----------



## kylecat

Thankyou roo and felix! Roo - your donor sounds lovely and a good catch!!   katiexx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie so pleased that you consultation was a positive experience, at least next time you know what to sort of expect.

Your donors all sound lovely!!
I've never had a Hycosy scan as you don't need to see if you have patent tubes is having IVF as they bypass the tubes
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - that's fantastic. It all sounds really positive. They sound lovely and it's great that they have a donor ready and waiting for you  

Definitely rules out the Wessex for me though as I'm CMV negative so I'd be at the back of the queue!!

re the hycosy - it wasn't too bad, honestly! A bit uncomfortable but not painful exactly. They made me sit and 'recover' for half an hour afterwards but I didn't need to at all, I would have been quite happy to get up and go - I think it was just the nurses being over cautious. I just read a few magazines and ate my sandwich!

All very exciting though - not long and you'll be starting....
Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Katie, glad you have had a good appointment, am really very pleased for you.  It's worked out really well for you regarding the donor, must have been meant for you the timing is perfect.

Roo how are you feeling     When is test day?  

Hi to everyone else  

xx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks JJ1, Laura and Jovigirl - hope you are all having a lovely evening   Thankyou also to roo for the delicious muesli bar recipe - sounds lovely - I'll def be making those soon.  Oh and before I forget, Laura,  I posted the book 'knock yourself up' to you yesterday - it should hopefully arrive soon!  

katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great, thanks Katie. I spoke to my mum earlier and my parcel from Amazon had arrived but she didn't mention any others. However I'm sure it will get there soon. I'm popping over to see her on Sunday and I'm sure it will be there by then for me to pick up - I shall look forward to reading it....

Laura
x


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi Katie - sorry only just seen your previous post.  Sorry you were so upset and glad that you are feeling better and that your appointment went well - good news on your blood test too  .  I know it's not the same but we're all here for you and we'll be with you every step of the way x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - posted on the book thread as well, but just to let you know I got the book - thanks. Will make a start on it tonight....

Went for scan this morning. My follicle is 15mm and my lining is good. Nurse says I should expect to pick up LH surge any day now - and am to go back for a scan Thursday morning if I don't pick it up before. So I'm guessing the actual IUI will be somewhere towards the end of this week.

Finding it very stressful going back and to to London - it's 40 mins to the station, then 20 mins on the train, 10 mins on the tube, and 10 min walk from Oxford Circus. So all in all, it's a round trip of 3 hours or thereabouts - and that's if no problems with trains, tubes or traffic! This morning I left home at 6.45am for an 8.30am scan and got back at 10.45am. Going to be tricky explaining this away to work if I have to do it every month....fingers crossed I'm successful in the first few months  

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hey Laura - excellent news about the scan - that's great! Sounds like things are progressing along very nicely! I know what you mean about the travelling - it's a bit of a nightmare but it will be worth it in the end I'm sure. You maybe surprised at how quick it works and then they'll be no need for anymore travelling! My fingers are crossed for you!!  

Julia - good luck with all the decision making - it's hard knowing if you are doing the right thing or not. I am now 99% sure that I am doing the right thing - I know that because if I am lucky enough to fall pregnant, my baby will have been wanted for a very long time and will be loved very much by his/her mummy!!  

I booked in for the hycosy next mon so hopefully that will be OK and then I suppose next cycle I might start the IUI's. I also have a counselling appointment on tues at the clinic and then meeting all of you on sat - so it'll be hectic!
Katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, just keeping my fingers crossed that I get lucky first time  

Wouldn't have been so bad but this week I already had to be in London Tue and Fri for all day workshops with work. And then the clinic want me scanned Mon and Thurs - typical! So that's 4 days out of 5 I have to get the dreaded early morning train. And 2 days I have to come up with reasons for going to London when I have no meetings there/not being in the office until 11am....

Of course it will all be worth it in the end but it's pretty stressful at the moment!

Good that you have your hycosy booked Katie, you'll be on your way very soon too - how exciting  

Julia - it is difficult to make that final decision. I think you just have to keep working through your questions and fears until you feel comfortable with what you are planning. For some people that only takes weeks/months, for others it takes years....but yes, I think ultimately when the time is right the decision is easy - or relatively anyway! I still wake up in the night occasionally asking myself what on earth I'm doing but at the end of the day, I know it's the right thing for me. I wonder if maybe it's a bit harder when you have a child already and have to think through the effect on them too? Good luck - you're moving forwards with your tests etc anyway so at least you'll be ready to start when you do reach that decision.

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi everyone,

Great news on your scan Laura, it does seem a bit of a nightmare getting into London for your scan, but it'll be worth it when you get that BFP and your little bundle of joy. I was lucky that I get scanned at the hopital I work at and all IUI appts are in the evening.

Julia - Hello and welcome - it took me years to decide to go it alone and as Laura said, everyone is different and you have to take the right amount of time for you to come to the decision. Good luck

Katie - Good luck with hyscosy next week, won't be long before you get strarted now.

Resisted testing this morning - not sure how long I will be able to hold out !!, getting to the difficult bit now day 11 post IUI only a few more days to go.  Petrified that this one doesn't work as was the last IUI, have been talking about IVF and will deffo have at least 2 attempts but need to raise some funds first. Really hope that I don't have to though. 

Roo xx


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies, 

Was just reading your posts.  Katie - sorry you have been having your ups and downs. I think we have all been there. To be honest it would be worrying if we didn't have this emotional rollercoaster ride - it is probably one of the biggest emotional decisions of our lives with implications that effect everything in our lives...big stuff!!!    To help me through the journey I've made a decision to get myself a therapist.  I have lots of great supportive friends and family and of course my FF buddies but somehow it feels right to talk it all through with someone independent of it.  It's also about other aspects of my life too.....I have to manage my stress levels better and get some balance in my life and get my weight down to a healthy level and I am hoping a therapist can help with all of that too. 

Laura  - it so exciting you are so close to your first IUI.  I've got my first consultation with LWC on monday so if it looks like you're going to be there on the same day give me a shout if you fancy a coffee! 

And Roo.....I just picked up that you are on 2WW....it's taking some catching up after my hols ...keeping everything crossed for you 

I'm waiting for my AMH results this week - had them done at GCRM before I decided to swap to London cos of the lack of wrigglies.  Have started to realise tho that I've had one of the non essential tests....and probably not had other ones that are essential!  Tis all learning.  So far I have had just Hep B and C and HIV at GPs plus the AMH at clinic (and a scan of ovaries).  Can I ask a question on CMV?  It doesn't appear in LWCs standard treatment package but is under 'extras if required' - what does it show and what is the score with us single women needing it?  Glasgow didn't mention it to me.....am confused    so any advice welcome! 

And some positive news this morning.....one of my best friends up here just had a healthy baby boy a few hours ago and she's almost 42.  Naturally conceived but has taken a while. It gives me hope cos I have been struggling to accept I am now 41 and awful feeling that I have left all of this too late! 

Hope you're all having a good day xxxxdi


----------



## some1

Ooh Laura - I'm getting excited for you - sending you loads of     and    in preparation!

Julia - just wanted to say hello and welcome to the boards  

Roo - the last few days are so hard aren't they - you really want to know the result and you really don't want to at the same time  .  Thinking of you  

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo you stay away from those pee sticks  and    

Didi re: cmv is ususally needed as sperms donors and recipients need to be the same, but I think with the shortages some clinics are lapsing their rulesa so that if the woman is CMV negative and she agrees to have a positive donor then they can use him http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?

topic=54743.0http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/articles/article.aspx?articleId=660&sectionId=6

good luck


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Didi - I asked LWC about the CMV thing because I tested CMV negative (which is apparently much less common - around 80% test positive) and they assured me that there is no problem with using CMV positive sperm on a CMV negative person (or vice versa I guess)
All the sperm they use is tested to ensure that the CMV virus isn't live/active when they use the sperm - so even if it tests positive that just means at some stage the donor was exposed to CMV but they are not currently carriers. 
I'm not sure if this makes sense but basically they said not to worry about it - the risk of any complications are so small as not to be an issue at all.

Roo - am thinking of you....  

Thanks for the babydust Some1 - just waiting for surge and/or next scan on Thursday morning. CM seems to be going in right direction and I'm guessing the IUI will be Thurs or Fri. Hope I don't surge tomorrow morning as I have a day of meetings which will be very hard to get out of  

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Roo, thinking of you in the second part of your 2ww   .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo    and big   

Didi, just had my CMV tests, although for some reason Glasgow did it using urine and throat swab - strange as every where else uses blood test.  Should have results back soon.
Just playing the waiting game for AF so can book in my HSG.  Will be mad drive down to Plymouth then back up again to Scotland ... Fun, but worth it in the end.
Had fortune told today - mention of a bloke on the horizon, but when asked about babies, was told might happen, might not - 50/50 chance and do twins run in the family!  Also was told am fertile.  He did tell me alot about my past and also said my mum would have to go to hospital and don't be concerned - she's going next week.  Will have to wait for the twin thing - one would be just fine for now!
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## suzie.b

Rachel

That sounds promising about the twins - might as well go for two for the price of one while you can .  I'd love twins!

I really would like to get a reading done.  Can anyone recommend somebody?

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

rachel Hope that bit abut the twins come true for you!
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well, to be honest, twins would be fab - buy one get one free as my mum said!  
Suzie, where do you live?  Have got the numbers for a couple up here in Scotland?  
Theyeven do psychic parties.  Mine was very accurate, just not much news on my future - but do wonder if that's because I'm content with life at the moment and know what my plans are.

Best start with treatment and get these twins out in the open!

Take care
Rachel x


----------



## suzie.b

Hi Rachel

Scotland is lovely but maybe a bit far for me to go for a reading - I live in North Yorkshire.  Thanks anyway .  Are they the ones that did the twins reading for you?  If that's the kind of thing they say, it may be worth it .

I did go to a psychic party at the end of October but everything she told me was totally wrong  - everything she told everyone else was totally right .  I just couldn't believe it, especially as it had been my idea .  My reading was so bad it was funny when we were discussing it all afterwards.

I think perhaps I'll have to do an online one or something, or find someone nearer here.

I'm now on a new health kick - I realised that I could get a cancellation or do tx using my frosty at any time, so I'd better start putting some effort into it!

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thinking of you Roo     
xx


----------



## Roo67

Ah thanks Jovi,

No news from me yet, did pee on a stick yesterday  So at least I know that HCG is out of my system as was obviously BFN.
Not feeling too bad this time and not really thinking about it as much, think I'm just convinced that IUI will never work for me and I'm just going through the motions.

BOGOF babies whatever next!! - would be good though

Where do you live Suzie? - I'm in the North East too

Roo xx


----------



## suzie.b

Hi Roo

I live between Middlesbrough and Northallerton - in the country.  Anywhere near you?

Suzie
x


----------



## Roo67

Not far - I live in Stockton, work in middlesbrough and go to Northallerton fairly often.

roo x


----------



## suzie.b

Wow, Roo, Stockton is just around the corner.  Do you know St Luke's Hospital in Middlesbrough?  That's where I work.  I live near Stokesley.  Maybe we could meet for a coffee sometime - bit of moral support !

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Oooh - did one of my OT placements in Middlesborough and stayed at the nurses accommodation at St Lukes


----------



## suzie.b

What a small world, Emma!


----------



## Roo67

I know St Lukes very well - I work at James Cook !! What a small world.

Yes would be good to meet for a coffee sometime


----------



## suzie.b

Ooh, Roo, we're work neighbours! 

I'll PM you.

x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - hope you're surviving the last few days of the 2WW.... Here's some  for test day - is it tomorrow?

Quick update from me - went for scan again today. Apparently I have a 'lovely triple lining' (not entirely sure what that means but I assume it's good  ) and my follicle is 18mm. I haven't picked up LH surge yet so the nurse suggested to maximise the chances of getting the timing right I should do an injection (assume this is the HCG shot?) tomorrow morning and then go in Sat morning for the IUI itself. 

So now I feel partly reassured because the injection means the timing will be as good as I can get it. And partly terrified of doing the injection itself. I'm not particularly squeamish when it comes to needles or anything so that should be OK, but the whole thing seems a bit complicated what with mixing water and 2 vials of powder, and using 2 different needles etc. Made worse by the fact that I will have to do it half asleep at 6am (meetings in London tomorrow so need to be up and out early to miss the traffic...). 

I am however very glad that I now have the time/date for the basting. This week has felt very long indeed what with repeated trips to London, early mornings, the uncertainty of the timing, and stressing about picking up the surge. Am now beginning to really realise what a time consuming and stressful business this ttc as a single woman is   And I haven't even got to the 2WW part yet!
I can only hope it doesn't take too many months to work.....keep your fingers crossed for me  

Hope you're all well....
Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Thats great news Laura, good luck for doing the injection - the last one I gave myself was 2am ( only one in the middle of the night) and was ok, you soon wake up when you're about to jab yourself !!

  for Sat am, hope it all goes well.

Suzie - Will give you a call over the weekend - will be great to chat in person to womeone thats knows  what we're all going through.

Well day 13 today - not sure when to test or just wait for AF - having AF type pains today so she may be on her way.    Will let you know, I'm going away for the weekend so may not be able to post.

Roo xx


----------



## suzie.b

Laura - good luck with the injection - is it in your ?  I had to do one where I had to mix a lot of stuff in a liquid - it dissolved easier than I expected.  I didn't even feel the needle going in.  Perhaps it's better when you're half asleep - it'll just seem like a dream .  And good luck with the IUI on Saturday - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Roo - that'd be great if you'd call - it's always nice to make new friends  and to talk to other people who understand the stresses we're under .  And don't test yet if you can resist the temptation - and don't forget that the symptoms of pg are similar to af so you can't tell yet from how you fell.  Good luck with your test - your official test day is a couple of days off, isn't it?

Emma - as you know where the hospital is, perhaps you could come up for a coffee too .

Hi Julia - I haven't spoken to you yet so just wanted to acknowledge you .

How are you, Jovigirl?

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Laura - good luck with everything - I'm keeping all my fingers crossed for you! So it looks like saturday will be the day - at least you won't have to make up any excuses for work!! 

Roo - good luck with the testing - I truly hope that you are our first   for 2008. Wishing you both lots and lots of  

Take care katiexx

PS - am away this weekend in stratford upon avon so will prob be back on line sun night. Got my appt for the hycosy on mon - don't know why but I'm getting so nervous about it!


----------



## Roo67

Well I'm sorry to say I won't be the first BFP of the year - AF has just arrived   Didn't even make it to 14 days post IUI. Gutted to say the least.

Thankyou everyone for all the good wishes and positive vibes they really do mean a lot

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks for the good wishes all....

Suzie - no, injection is in stomach rather than   thank goodness....not sure how you inject yourself in the   - you'd have to be a bit of a contortionist?   
I'm not too worried about the needle going in, it's more the mixing of the powder/liquid and drawing it all up into the syringe OK etc. Probably a bit naive of me but I sort of expected it would just come ready in the syringe and all I would have to do it stick it in!

Katie - have a lovely weekend in Stratford. My aunt and uncle live there so I've visited often - it's a very attractive town. Are you going to the theatre whilst you're there? Lots of great Shakespeare....

Roo - so sorry....I know there isn't really anything I can say to make you feel better, but   . Take care of yourself this evening...

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Laura - I don't know how anyone could do it in their own  but some women seem to manage - I never imagined I'd be able to inject myself full stop, never mind in the buttox.  My mum did mine - and she did it very well - she was very proud of herself afterwards and so was I .

Katie - I've always wanted to visit Stratford upon Avon and haven't got round to it - you'll have to let us know what it's like.

Roo - so sorry to hear the news.   

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Roo - just read your post - I am so sorry to hear your news that AF has arrived - it is so unfair . As Laura says there's probably not a lot any of us can say to make you feel better. What are you planning to do this weekend? Will you be with your family or do you just feel like being at home? Whatever you plan to do - please take care of yourself  

Laura - I won;t be going to any shakespeare this weekend! My best friend lives in Manchester so stratford is exactly half way between us. She is bringing her cousin and sis along so there will be four of us - should be fun and will take my mind off my appointment on monday - what a stupid scaredy cat I am!  

Take care and love to all

Katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ooh, sounds like a fun weekend Katie - enjoy! And don't worry too much about Monday, it's not too bad - a little uncomfortable but to be honest I found the worst bit was when she put the speculum in to get to the cervix (mine is hard to get to and it always hurts when I have smear tests...), the actual dye through the tubes wasn't painful at all...
Good luck - you'll be fine  

Suzie - you are lucky getting your mum to do the injection. Mine has really bad arthritis so I don't think I'll be asking her...I'm sure I'll be fine - as you say, that early in the morning it will probably feel a bit like a dream  

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Quite excited - how sad is that - Period arrived today so will ring hospital tomorrow and hopefully sill have HSG Thursday, down side is that I won't be able to make the lunch on 26th, will be driving from Glasgow to plymouth and back, plus mum's going into hospital for some test too, so want to spend some time with her.  
It's all one step in the right direction!  Spoke to the specialist about importing the sperm - so that's getting nearer too - now to figure out when I'll be able to go fro my first IUI!!!!! 
Roo -    

Take care,
Rachel x


----------



## kylecat

Thanks for the reassurance Laura - it really helps!   One of my closest friends from work has just rung me as she didnt get a chance to speak to me today. She's pregnant! I am very happy for her - it;s lovely news. You always think to yourself though - gosh I hope that will be me one day! I suppose it's a natural reaction   . 

Good luck saturday - hope all goes well!

Katiexx

PS - sorry to hear you cant make it to London nxt weekend Rachel - good luck with the HSG


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Roo - Im so so sorry hun. Just gutted for you, what a horrible crappy day    .

All my love.

Come to reprofit with me

Emma xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo I am so sorry that this isn't your lucky month, I can only empatheise with the devastated feelings. Take care of yourself .

Lauris don't wiorry about the inject it is ok, stings a bit and if you have plenty 'meat' like me ok!!but over in seconds and think of it send the egg on its way!! Gestone is the only IM injection in the I have had to have adn ARGC do this for trhe first 12 weeks- needless to say I never did my own but some of the FF girls do!!

Rachel- Good Luck with the HSG, so sorry we won't meet you this time, but the start of your journey!!
Have a good evening
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rachel - sorry you can't make the London do, but great that you can now get your HSG booked in. All the way from Glasgow to Plymouth and back is quite a round trip - and there was me complaining about Hampshire to London - I'll shut up now  

Katie - good news about your friend, but yes, I always get a bit of sadness mixed in when I hear of friends getting pregnant. I have 4 due to give birth between May and July. And of course my sister....
And I am happy for all of them, but also very much hoping I will join them soon!

Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo I am sorry, you take care.

Hope your weekend away is somewhere/doing something nice   x


----------



## Felix42

Roo, so sorry to hear about the AF hun.  Sending you lots of    Take lots of care of yourself.  Thinking of you.  

Laura wishing you lots of   for the injection.  I'm sure you'll find it easy as anything and like JJ1 says it's good to think of lots of baby making goodness going in!  You must be very excited about   (iui).

Wishing everyone a happy, chilled and positive end to the week.  Nearly there.... 

Felix xx


----------



## some1

Roo - so sorry to hear it was a BFN  .  Thinking of you, how are you doing?

Some1

xx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks for the hugs and good wishes
I felt ok last night - think I was hoping it was just spotting and not AF, was ok today until someone at work asked me if I had any news then I just broke down. Think I will have a night wallowing in self pity tonight.

Off to friends in Scarborough tomorrow and staying overnight. Will be a lovely weekend - only downside is her mad Irish Setter (not a dog lover !) but can tolerate him .... just !!

Roo x


----------



## winky77

Roo - sorry about the BFN    At this stage I can only imagine what it feels like. Am thinking of you... 


Laura...how exciting for your first IUI tomorrow.  I am interested in how you're getting on at LWC as I'm just starting the journey with them. My consultation is monday   

Rachel - real shame we won't see you on the 26th but h'cosy is a positive step forward - was wondering whether everyone else is having that as routine when doing IUI........makes sense cos no point IUI if tubes blocked but wasn't mentioned to me at GCRM (perhaps LWC will mention on monday?!)  PM me if you fancy meeting up in Scotland after the 26th .....could do halfway between Stirling and Helensburgh ....somewhere like Bucklyvie Tea shop although you'd have to steer me away from the Cakes!  

Katie - you're right it can be bittersweet when friends announce their pregnancies.  I felt so guilty earlier this week cos I was jealous when my friend gave birth to a little boy.  At the same time I'm totally chuffed for them too.  They had a baby born with a chromosome disorder two years ago and he only lived for 12 weeks - it was so tragic. My friend will be 42 in a few months so time was not on their side. 

How have you guys got on with the injections?!    I reckon I could do it myself with a few deep breaths.....can't be worse than waxing your own bikini line....can it !??!  I think of my Gran who had diabetes and injected herself twice a day for 53 years!!!......

Well I got my AMH results from GCRM today.....chuffed to bits that it was 17.....apparently the average would be 4 or 5  for a 41 year old.  I know it is only one result out of many but they said it was equivalent of someone in early thirties....yee ahhh......my friend reckons I should put that on Match.com  (we were talking about how frustrating there are so many 40 plus men who 'definately want kids'  but put an upper age of 35 for potential partner! )........."41 year old with the eggs of a 31 year old seeks perfect partner....good mortality and high sperm count essential!"      what do you reckon?!?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hi all, posting from my mobile so wont be a long one. Injection went ok although managed to 'lose' a bit trying to get air out of syringe and also have a bit of a bruise on my tummy - might have jabbed a bit too vigourously! But is done and thats what counts. Now lying awake at friends house (they dont know where i am going tomorrow as they are 'against' single mothers) stressing about iui both from perspective of will it hurt but also because its only just hit me how weird this all is. Up until now have been so focussed on getting to this point and now its like 'oh my god what am i doing?' Its not helping that i am exhausted from all the early morning scans, I didnt sleep well last night worrying about injection and now worried about  tomorrow...hope i get some sleep tomorrow night or will be a complete wreck. Sorry for lack of personals but fingers tired from typing on phone keymat now. Will update tomorrow once i get through the iui. Hope you are all ok. Roo - am thinking of you... laura x


----------



## suzie.b

Laura - good luck for tomorrow - when it's over, you'll be wondering why you were so worried.  

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Laura xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura Good luck for today and basting and then the start of the 2WW!!!
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Laura - Good luck and all the best.
Take care
Rachel


----------



## Felix42

Laura, can't wait to hear how you got on hun.  Very excited for you.  

Are you on cyclogest now?

Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck Laura


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dear all,

Thanks for all the good luck and well wishes. Well, I survived the day! And indeed (as Suzie rightly said  ) it was nowhere near as bad as I thought it would be. 

I didn't really sleep Thurs for worrying about the injection, or Friday for worrying about the IUI so when I got back from London today I went for a little nap. Nearly 4 hours later I have just woken up! Obviously needed it......

Nurse was lovely this morning. I told her I was a bit nervous because it was my first one, and because I always have painful smear tests etc, and she took it really slowly, explained everything to me and was generally really supportive. It was a bit unpleasant with the speculum but nothing too painful and all over before I had time to really feel it. Sperm sample was apparently excellent, lots of little swimmers and all going in the right direction. And timing was good due to doing the injection. So I've done all I can, now it's just a case of waiting. She told me to test in 16 days....

Now striving for right balance of realism (the chances of success on an unmedicated cycle are very low) vs positivity (they say if you have a positive attitude it can actually make a difference - or maybe that's only really for IVF?). It's going to be a long 16 days.... 

Felix - no, not on cyclogest - what is that?

Nurse told me to take it easy for these 2 weeks, no gym/running (what a shame to have to come home in an evening and chill out in front of the TV rather than getting on the treadmill   ), eat as if I were pregnant already (there goes the soft cheese...), no alcohol/smoking, no heavy lifting (never really understood this. My sister has had to continue carrying her 2 kids around during the early weeks of her 3rd pregnancy and I'm sure they are heavier than most things a person would normally carry....or do they mean don't carry really heavy things/machinery etc - not much chance of that in an office job....)

Anyway, anyone else got any suggestions for other things I should/shouldn't do? I know it's not the same as IVF where you can do more to maximise the embies settling in, but if there's anything I should be thinking of....

Thanks once again for all your well wishes. It has really helped to make the 'first time' much easier. Feels a bit surreal now....

Hope you are all well, looking forward to the lunch next Saturday, 
Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Laura

Glad to hear it went well with no ill effects - the first time is a bit surreal.  I remember the first time I did AI - I picked up the sperm from a courier and did it in a posh hotel toilet while a friend waited for me in the bar - I just couldn't believe what I was doing although I can laugh about it now .

I hope that it's as successful as you could wish.   

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Suzie - that sounds even more surreal than the clinic experience! The things we do..... 

Katie - just wanted to wish you good luck for your hycosy tomorrow. Hope you had a good weekend in Stratford and haven't been worrying about it too much. I'm sure you'll be fine. Let us know how you get on

Didi - good luck for your consultation at LWC tomorrow too. I'm sure they will suggest the hycosy to you, she certainly suggested it to me at my first consultation. The way they put it, it's insurance - no point spending thousands on IUI if you ultimately find out your tubes are blocked. So makes sense to know before you start that all is clear. Good news re your AMH results by the way - LWC doesn't ask for AMH testing, but must be good to know that your result is good - hopefully an indication that all the other tests will also come back OK. 

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tomorrow is a busy day for people with tests and consultation- wishing you all luck.

This whole TTC IUI/IVF thing is surreal- I have never thought of the places I have injected drugs when the clinic calls and said 'Inject now' I'd have to find my donor's partner or friend (we all work in the same hospital) so any nook and cranny where there was a door that shut like meeting/seminar rooms/ triage room of A&E, my office (but we have windows and no curtains and people can see in so you have to put the lights off- car, my friends sofa/mine, we'd disappeared into the disabled toilet in a pub, and I'm sure people would have thought we'd been up to no good or taking drugs of the illicit kind!.  It is a crazy but hopefully worth it- I am sure there is a book in all of us and we could write our own version!
Have a good day
L x


----------



## some1

Congratulations on your IUI Laura - keeping everything crossed for a BFP in 2 weeks time       

Hopefully, I will be joining you later this week

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ooh, good luck Some1 - will be excellent to have you to share the 2WW with....it's my first one and I'm not too sure how I'm going to feel. Today just feels like any other day, but I suspect the 2nd week will be much harder.....I shall be away in Finland for work for most of that week - probably a good thing as will take my mind off it...


----------



## dottiep

Hi Everyone,

Sorry not posted since back from hols - been feeling a bit down.  I know I really shouldn't after having such a wonderful holiday but a new year always makes me a bit wistful about what could have been & what I would like my life to be like.  Had a(nother!) birthday this weekend too - that makes me 43 (oldest on here). I've done quite a lot of crying over the weekend, wondering if I'm doing the right thing, whether I've left it too late & also terrified about the future. Don't think my hormones are helping - AF just arrived today but 5 days early.  Normally fixed 28 day cycle but not been the same since last IUI.  Will call LWC in the morning & start my 2nd medicated cycle this week!!

Roo - so sorry to hear it's not a BFP for you this time - Look after yourself.  Am thinking of you.    

Laura - hope you're doing OK?  Wishing you lots of luck..XXX

Good luck to everyone else who's busy at clinics this week.  Look forward to meeting you all next sat.

Dxx


----------



## Felix42

Dottie, so sorry to hear you've been feeling low.  I think the iuis - drugs & stress do effect yr cycle and play havoc with yr emotions too! I'm only a bit behind you on the age front. We've just got to keep positive. Women our age get pregnant every day of the week! 

Just be gentle with yourself. Post holiday blues, plus a birthday, plus tx! Lots of tlc for you. 
Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Thanks Felix - I know there are lots of explanations for why I feel so emotional - just don't seem to be able to shake it.  I'll be fine again tomorrow! Thanks for your thoughts. When will you be starting yoru IVF?  I thought I'd try one more IUI then maybe IVF...
Bought myself a birthday present today - 32" lcd tv.  Felt guilty for a nanosecond but now enjoying Dancing On Ice in a whole new dimension.  Planning on having a nice big glass of chilled dry white wine before going on the wagon if start tx tomorrow.
Have a chilled out evening.

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Hi dottie - so sorry to hear you are feeling down - I felt a little like that on friday - this whole business is very stressful and worrying at times, but you are showing amazing strength and courage by going through this in your pursuit to have a baby. As felix says lots of ladies fall pregnant after the age of 40 - I myself know of at least 3 or 4!   . I think at times too much emphasis is placed on age as after all we are all individuals and respond in different ways. I know I am a little younger than you but I worried a lot about my age and the effect it would have on me trying to conceive. I am trying hard to keep positive but like you do have a lot of ups and downs - dont worry if you feel like this, it's only natural and you WILL feel better in a day or two

Looking forward to meeting you next saturday with all the other girls  

 katiexx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Dottie   . 
Very very pleased to hear about the telly. A woman after my own heart  . I shall treat myself to a decent telly one day.
Sounds fab - a good glass of vino and ice skating.

I agree with the others. I reckon this age thing is a bit hit and miss to be honest.  

I haven't been much help. I know........... I'll buy your dessert on Saturday


----------



## dottiep

Emma, Katie,

Thanks for your posts - I suppose we all experience the ups & downs throughout this journey - it's good to know there are people who understand only too well. 
Well, the wine's definitely helping!  

On another note, does anyone know if LWC are open at the weekends?  As I wasn't expecting AF today I'm worried I'll have LH surge at the weekend - do they baste sat/sun?? Thanks

XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie Take care hun,like they say the ups and downs are part of this emotional path that we tread!  Hope that u feel brighter soon.  I know a woman of 46 who conceived her first child naturally (of course not planned) but she is delighted with her- even  though the new husband has run off to the other side of the world after a year! at least we don't have that to worry about!
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - just a quick reply as not near computer and is hard to type on phone but just to let you know LWC is open sat but not sun. Think they may only baste Sat am though. Hope you are feeling a bit brighter - these ups and downs are par for the course. I always get new year blues - another year still single and childless etc. But at least this year we can all be proud of ourselves for taking charge of our futures and doing something active rather than just sitting and waiting for mr right to appear and save the day. More personals when back at laptop tomorrow. Take care all Laura x


----------



## Felix42

Hello again Dottie. LWC does open Saturday so they can do iui that day.  

Hope that helps. I got worried about timing myself but they definitely can work around it. 

Just having my horlicks with full fat milk. Its my wine substitute!

Dancing on Ice is great fun isn't it?  
Felix xx


----------



## suzie.b

Dottie - that's one good thing about birthday's - presents, even if we have to buy the best ones ourselves .  Sorry to hear you've been feeling down - if it's any consolation, I'm older than you and still ttcing hard although I'm no longer doing IUI - IVF with donor eggs at the moment.  Not my first choice but when I saw the embies on the screen, they were mine from the first moment.  At your age, you're still a spring chicken .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dottie, take Care and Happy Birthday - another good thing about birthdays ... cake!

Sorry to hear you're feeling down, think we all go through these stages, probably on a regularly basis.  That's the beauty of this site and the wonderful people on it.
Big hugs and keep smiling -   
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls - wasnt sure which thread to post this on so have put it on both! Got back from the clinic earlier and the hycosy was fine. I was so worried before hand and told the nurse and the consultant - they were both so kind and really lovely. The nurse even held my hand!   They scanned me first and I could see the ovaries with follicles on them. Then they performed the hycosy - when they put the catheter into the uterus there was some cramping - but just like mild period pain. The solution went through both fallopian tubes fine and spilled out of the ends so thats good! I felt a little shaky after but probably because I hadnt had any lunch!   Mum drove me home and although there is a little mild tummy ache it has nearly gone. 

I see the counsellor tommorrow and then will probably have my first attempt at IUI in feb/march. I am so glad that everything is OK - I have been worrying a bit that I might have had problems like my sister who has endometriosis. Sometimes this can run in families but it looks like I am fine in that department! 

Thankyou so much for all your best wishes over the last couple of days

Love to you all  

Katiexxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Katie - Glad that hyscosy was ok and that everything is fine, one more step nearer to your dream of a baby and first IUI.

Dottie - Happy Birthday, you've got to treat yourself on your birthday, I bought myself a sportscar !! Hope you're feeling a little brighter today - I've been up and down with my emotions this past year whilst having treatment - looking forward to a couple of months off to get my head sorted ready for IVF.
How did the consult go ?

Hi to everyone else

Had a nice weekend with my friend - looking forward to next weekend now and meeting all you lovely ladies.

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Katie - you'll be experiencing the delights of the 2WW before you know it! Today is only day 2 so nothing to report from my side. I think next week will be hard though. 

Spoke to my sister last night - her 12 week scan was all fine, and she has her next scan on my birthday in March (38 - ugh!). She's due on July 24th. I'm feeling quite OK about it at the moment, but I suspect that each month which goes by where I don't join her, it will get harder and harder. Really hoping I get to be first time lucky, and finding it very hard to be so out of control at the moment. That's the thing about this whole process, you can only control it so far, but when it gets to this point, I just have to let nature take its course and hope for the best. Hmm, maybe I need one of those relaxation CDs  

Hope everyone is well, will be so good to meet you all face to face on Saturday
Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Laura good luck hun    I started using relaxation CDs and meditation as part of my Reiki the last couple of months, even if I don't do full Reiki everyday I try to listen to CD and do a little meditation ... its hard some days to fit it in but if I haven't managed will try for 20mins or so from getting into bed .. until falling asleep.  

Katie really pleased today went well ... not long to wait now!  Glad you got the results you wanted.  Good luck with the counselling tomorrow, sure you will find it useful.

Dottie belated happy birthday from me, don't blame you treating yourself to a nice new tv. Sorry you've had a bit of a bad time, hope you are feeling better today.  Have you spoken to LWC have you got your next date for getting back on the 2WW rollercoaster?

Take care all,   all round xx


----------



## dottiep

Thank you soooooo much everyone for your kind words & birthday wishes. Am feeling much brighter today!
Well I've got an appt at LWC tomorrow morning for first scan of the cycle - about to start IUI attempt no. 2.....here's hoping everything looks ok for me to go ahead...
Hope everyone's well & looking forward to sat - shame I won't be able to have a glass (or two!) with you all. I'll have to be content with water & watching!

Dxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I'll be on the water/juice too Dottie...and Some1 will be on 2WW too...so there will be a few of us who can't indulge in any alcohol... Pudding is still very definitely on the menu though  

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone.....

I'm having a duvet day today as completely knackered.  ..... getting up at 4.30 yesterday for first flight to London was a killer and unfortunately this stupid hacking cough stopping me from getting much sleep last night too. I was supposed to be at a meeting in Glasgow all day but I wimped out! 

Feels very indulgent to be lying on the sofa on a weekday afternoon catching up on FF postings!  

Dottie - a fellow Capricorn......a belated Happy Birthday to you  .  We just missed each other at LWC - I was there yesterday .....what with you, me and Laura they've had one of the FF singlies there pretty much every day this last week or so!  Enjoy that fabulously humungous TV !!! 

Laura - Keeping all crossable things crossed for your first   ...do you feel any different ? prob a daft question but it just fascinates me......I imagine I'll be analysing every bodily twinge when I get to that point! 

Katie -sounds like you are on a roll now...good luck with your next steps  

Jovigirl - you have inspired me on the relaxation front!    My BP was quite high again at the clinic yesterday and I know I have to really watch it.  A deadline, late nights, early starts, compromised sleep, travel all seem to have an effect on me and these things ard kind of part and parcel of my life! 

Dottie /Felix/ Suzie and any other TTC post 40....let's create our own statistics!  I do think it is all so indivdual when it comes down to it.  I just keep hanging on to the fact that I have 4 local friends who have had healthy babies since September - all naturally conceived - the youngest of them was 40-9m: the oldest nearly 42.  With our targeted IUI/IVF/ donor eggs/sperm we hopefully stand an even better chance !  

So i had my first LWC appt yesterday - what a breath of fresh air compared to feeling in such a minority at GCRM. The doctor and nurses were all lovely.  It's not quite straightforward tho. My ovaries looked good on the scan but they thought my remaining fibroid was quite a lot bigger that expected (4-5 cm).  Am bit frustrated.....GCRM scan a month ago said it was about 2cm.  Op a year ago to remove v big fibroid and at that point they left the smaller one cos wasn't seen felt it would have any impact on fertility. If it really has grown so much it's a bit worrying.  Doc has recommended hysterscopy/ laporoscopy to do a proper stock take and assess tubes at same time.  Or a lesser approach would be hysosy and another scan  - both options may be possible next monday in London (I have work down there on Tuesday so will prob end up staying down from the saturday).  Don't know costs yet on more comprehensive approach as is another Doc who comes into LwC.  If the fibroid is not deemed to be a prob and tubes Ok, I should be on for natural cycle IUI in early March.  If not....might be stalled by need for surgical removal before can go ahead.  Thinking optimistically - does anyone recommend any particularly good ovulation tests?     Doc recommends I do that rather than temp approach (my temp chart looks like the Himalayas with this last few weeks of the lurgy!) so I better go out and get some! 

I am so looking forward to meeting so many of you on Saturday!!  xxxx di


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Di,

I'm working from home today which is pretty much the same as a duvet day to be honest. I check my mail but I don't really 'do' any work as such (don't tell the boss  )

Glad your consultation went well - although sorry to hear about the rapidly growing fibroid. Hopefully you can get that all sorted out with the least possible hassle and can get started asap. 

I don't feel any different at all yet. I am thinking about it quite a lot, but physically I don't feel anything - mind you I'm not sure I would expect to only 3 days post basting. I was really tired Sat/Sun, and yesterday too actually, but I think that was more due to the stress of the injection/insemination and all the early morning scans last week rather than anything else. I feel much more awake/normal today so looks like I have now caught up on my sleep OK. I guess I'll be more stressed next week constantly checking to see if AF has arrived and worrying more about potential symptoms, but for the moment I am managing to keep things under control - more or less  

I have two sorts of ovulation tests - some cheap ones I got from the internet and the £22 Clearblue digital ones. I have never got a positive surge on the internet ones so have decided it's not worth trying to save money and won't be buying any more of them. I can't remember the brand but they have 2 little windows - you get a pink line in one every time as a control, and then you are supposed to get a pink line in the other window when you surge. Well, as I say, I've never got 2 pink lines....but maybe that's just me?! The Clearblue digi ones give you a smily face when you are surging and a circle if not. They have worked for me 3 out of 4 months so I am inclined to trust them. They do add up though when you need at least 1 pack a month if not more (you get 7 per pack so depends how reliable your cycle is how many you get through)
Mind you, £22 is nothing compared to the cost of tx, so not sure why I am even thinking about it!

I was reluctant to rely on the ov tests for my first cycle which is why I also had the scans. In retrospect I'm glad I did as when I was scanned last Thurs she said I would prob surge any time from Fri- Sun and instead gave me a trigger injection and booked me in for Sat basting. If I'd not been scanned I may have picked up surge Sat pm/Sunday when they are closed and that would have been v frustrating. So it worked out well for me and I suspect I will do the same thing next month (unless this one works of course!) even though it adds to the cost to have the scans. 

Looking forward to chatting more on Sat, hope you feel better soon and get rid of that nasty cough,
Laura
x


----------



## some1

Hello!

Got my surge today, so off for IUI number 3 tomorrow, another roll of the dice, please let this be the lucky one!

Here comes another 2 weeks of madness!

Some1
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck Some1   xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

good luck Some1    
You're really close behind me so we can share the madness  

Laura


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone! Hope we are all well on this lovely january evening! Great to hear some1 that you will soon be joining Laura on the 2ww - I want to wish both of you lots and lots of luck   - I think we are due a little luck on this thread!

Didi - your duvet day sounds great - wish I could have one - was really tired today, think because of the hycosy yesterday and all the worrying I did! I hope that you can get the fibroid sorted out soon - what exactly is a fibroid?  Sorry I'm a bit slow with some of the medical terms!!

I had my counsellor appointment today - sneaked off from school early - hopefully no one noticed - tough luck if they did!!   The lady was very nice and we just chatted through a few issues - think she was pretty impressed with my responses - although obviously it wasnt a test! I think it just shows that I've though a lot of things through carefully. Then I saw one of the nurses - they have a donor ready for me once I begin my next cycle, which should be mid feb time. I only have limited info about the donor so have asked what else they know and they are going to get back to me. I will therefore hopefully be joining some of you girls on the 2ww quite shortly! 

I hope you are all well - looking forward to our lovely lunch on saturday - must familiarise myself with that delicious menu again! 

Katiexxx


----------



## Roo67

Good luck for basting tomorrow Some1   

We're definately due some good news on this thread so    to you all in the middle of 2ww and those about to join.

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Good luck for tomorrow Some1    

Di - glad your experience was better at LWC - I do find the nurses very helpul. Hope you get your fibroids sorted out.  Just to say that I also feel the digital OPk's are more reliable.  Although more expensive, it's very small in the overall context!

I had a scan today & linings / ovaries look ok so I'm off to stick needles in my stomach in a minute (Eughh!!).  Off to Paris on a business trip tomorrow - I hope customs don't check my bag & find needles - not sure how I'll explain that one to my colleagues!

Hope everyone is ok...... 

XX


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Some1!  There are going to be so many on the 2WW and lots of BFPs to look forward to   

Good to hear that the counsellor appointment went well Katie.  On the donor thing, the donor I had for my IUIs hadn't written a pen sketch (which covers things like a little bit about them and their family background, what they hope for the child etc and you get a copy when your baby is born) so I asked the Sperm Clinic if they'd mind asking him if he'd write one and he did, which was rather lovely.  Might be worth asking anyway....  I'm going to have to move donors though now as the consultant said that after a couple of unsuccessful tries, she would always recommend changing donors just in case the combination of the two of you didn't work some how.

Didi I don't blame you going for a duvet day.  Sounds like you definitely deserve one.  I like the idea of creating our own 40+ stats! Yeah!!   Sorry to hear about your fibroid.  I hope that you can get a proper test sorted out for Monday. I've got my fingers firmly crossed for you.  It's good to know that your ovaries are looking good though isn't it? The LWC nurses and docs are great aren't they?  I've really missed seeing them this month!  Weird..

Laura, hope you're doing ok on the 2WW hun?  It is a very weird feeling isn't it?

Jovi, you've reminded me about the importance of relaxation cds.  I must get on and start using mine pdq!

Hello and   to everyone with their tx!

Can't wait to meet up on Saturday!

Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck tomorrow Some1 xxxx


----------



## winky77

Three cheers for my GP.   .....she is a gem.....went this morning and they are more than happy to do all my tests.  Had already done HIV and Hep ones so I thought I might be pushing it for the rest but they offered before I even asked!  She had asked me to come and see her cos my last blood test showed (again) that my thyroid is slightly underactive and it's getting slightly worse. Gp wants to put me on low dose thyroxin......I am quite happy about it....apparently it doesn't affect fertility and will likely help with the weight loss !   And means I will get an exemption certificate for all prescriptions from now on.  I ended up with another 2 prescriptions - ear drops to clear last of ear infection up and some cough suppressant to help with the bronchial infection......derrr......anyone would think i am unhealthy!?!?  Did I really only just come back from a health spa!??!?      

Still feeling warm and fuzzy about LWC but bit of frustration with timings of everything tho......after talking through with my mum and my GP I decided it would be maybe overkill at this stage to have hysterscopy/laproscopy to investigate fibroid ( Katie - you asked what they are - benign growths in womb lining - can be on inside, outside, on stalks or embedded....v common in 35plus women who've not had kids)- have decided to see what echo scan shows which they said they would do at same time as Hycosy. So I phoned to book the latter for monday but nurse now saying I'll be too far into my cycle (needs to be between d8 & 10) and that they only do hycosy on Tuesday and thursday, and that can't have it until have clymadia results.  Means I've missed this months window and looks like would push back IUI first window another month....and what if my day 8 - 10 doesn't fall on a Tuesday or Thursday.....am beginning to realise how difficult all this time juggling is going to be....particularly from Scotland and trying to make sure I don't schedule in any client delivery around dates that are critical!     

Will have to live vicariously through the rest of you guys bastings and stuff for a bit longer!  ....Some1   for tomorrow !! 

Dottie/ Laura - ta for advice on OPks.....am off to Boots this pm! 

Katie - funny what you said about the counsellor appt ......I have my LWC one tomorrow.....but over telephone......am trying to not see it as a test to pass! 

Catch u later...
....Di x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Di - great news re your GP - really helps to have them onside from the start. My entire family (mum, aunt & both sisters) have thyroid conditions and are on varying doses of thyroxin - it certainly hasn't harmed my sister's fertility as she's currently pregnant with no 3! 
I have been tested lots of times but seem to be the only female family member not to suffer (somewhat disappointed as I thought it might explain the weight gain!)

Timing is a right nuisance isn't it? Are you sure you can't persuade them to do the hycosy on a different day? I checked back in my diary and mine was a Friday (was December last year) so they must be a bit flexible on the Tue-Thur ruling. I did have to have the chlamydia results but worse case scenario they can do that for you on the spot and then do the hycosy I think (mind you you should now have time to get from your GP anyway....)
I know exactly what you mean re the timing challenge though. I only live 2 hours from London and even that's complicated with work committments etc. When I was having the scans last week pre IUI, I had to be very creative with reasons why I was not in the office/permanently on my way to/from London!

Still, it's all moving in the right direction and you'll be joining us on the basting/2WW soon!
Hope the counselling appt goes well - probably quite strange over the phone I would imagine...

Cheers
Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Great news on your GP Di - I hope mine are as helpful, I know my old GP would be (but unfortunately he got struck off last year !) I know the practice nurses will be so might just make an appointment with them and see what they say. I'm sure your counselling session will be fine - very odd over the phone though. You'll have had all your tests done soon and be on your way to the 2ww madness before you know it.

How did basting go Some1?

Hope everyone else is keeping well

Rooxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck with your GP/nurses Roo. I got first lot of tests done via GP, and then when LWC asked for more tests, I just rang the surgery, told the receptionist I needed more tests and that the doc had OK'd it, and she made an appt with the nurse without me needing to see the doc again...so hopefully you can also get the nurses on your side!

Some1 - hope all went well.

Days seem to be going very slowly for me.... 

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wow there is so much happening on here, wishing you all luck on the 2ww, Kylelat sounds like you are going full steam ahead the time goes so quickly
L x


----------



## some1

Blimey!!  Thanks for all the good luck wishes everyone - you're all so lovely  

Basting went ok - eventually!  My 'neat little cervix' was a bit shy today so the nurse ended up using 3 different speculums and 2 different catheters (!!!  ) before before she had success - phew.  None of it was at all painful though (don't want to worry anybody) - its just one of those things .  Got some ovulation pains a couple of hours ago, so hoping the timing was pretty good.

Laura - hope things are going okay so far.

Di - so glad your GP was helpful

Dottie - good luck with the jabs and getting your contraband through customs!

Katie - glad your counselling appt went well, not long til you can get on the rollercoaster - exciting!

Big   to everyone, looking forward to meeting you on Saturday.  Right, I'm off to study the Kettners menu!!

Some1

xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Didi,

Sounds like it's all going in the right direction - LWC does sound like the place to go.  Ref the ovulation kit - I've bought a clearblue fertility monitor - it's brilliant -bit pricey at £82 (cheapest one I could findon the net). But it does give a very clear picture about what's going on... You have to pee on a stick and then place stick in monitor.. it reads your LH levels and also gives you the fertile days up to ovulation and a day after ovulation.  Have found it a god send tracking periods as they seem to be a bit way ward at the mo.  It even works out roughly when you're due on!  Was impressed.  Like I said expensive, but then this isn't the cheap option of conceiving!  

Well am booked in for HSG tomorrow, so just had a quick trip to Tesco to stock up on pain killers, best safe than sorry as I do get terrible cramps.  Docs have messed up CMV tests yet again, so have been in to see my old doc in Plymouth and tested straight away..... Lets hope this is 4th time lucky.  As soon as get these results can start importing my little danish wigglies!  Then it's all systems go.
Good luck to everyone on their 2WW and those just about to start...
Have a fantastic time on Saturday, so gutted can't make it, but HSG is a good excuse!
Take care everyone
Rachel x x x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - just a quick one before I go to bed - got parents eve tommorow so need an early night!  Spoke to my clinic today - they have a selection of four donors for me. I have gone for the one with the lighter hair, similar to my colouring. He is also a donor who has been recruited by the clinic so will be slightly cheaper in cost. The Wessex normally obtain their donor sperm from London Clinics. I also found out that I have an unusual blood group. Its B negative - only 3% of population have it. It may mean that I have to have an antigen injection during pregnancy. Just wondering if any of you who are nurses know more about it?

Lauris - hope you are feeling ok and are resting up!
Rachella - lots of luck for the HSG tommorrow - I took some painkillers half an hour before the hycosy
Dottie - hope you get through customs with all those needles!
Didi - good luck with the counsellor!
some1 - glad all went well with the basting today - lots and lots of luck  

Hi to everyone else - JJ1, Roo, Felix, Lou, Kimberley, Suzie, Hollysox, Emma, Jovigirl - really sorry if I missed anyone - knackered tonight!  

Some1 - I've looked at the kettners menu too and fancy the chicken at the mo and panacotta for dessert!!  

Katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Kylekat
Great news about the donors and choices. It is the rhesus negative factor that is the issue (I am also A neg), but it means that we need Anti D injections in the middle trimester, or if miscarry and have a D+C/ERPC before 12 weeks but not if you miscarry naturally.

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/complications/whatisrhesusstatus/

L x


----------



## kylecat

Thankyou JJ1 for explaining the blood group situation - thanks for the link as well, night night everyone katiexx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well, that's me back from the HSG.  Took the painkillers before had, but did find it very painful and was kept in for a while after as blood pressure dropped to 80/45.  God if I'm like that with pain - how would I cope with ever giving birth! ha ha.  Look good though, the doc said it all looks clear.  
Think today was the first time it hit me that am on my own.  Partly because I had the procedure done through the NHS, so everyone else there was with their husbands.  Me I was on my tod!  It did make me a bit tearful, especially when asked if I'd bought anyone along... Afterwards spoke to mum and said that I've never felt so alone reality hit big time.  Time to brush myself down and push forward with next stage - buying my wigglies.
Thanks for all your support.


----------



## Felix42

Rachel, so sorry to hear you had a painful HSG & felt all alone    its not an easy journey is it but you had good news from the test and you are pushing forward with your dream. Just hold that thought and remember all the people who are supporting you (including us  albeit virtually) on this great journey!

Felix xx.


----------



## winky77

Rachel.....ouch....    Sorry your HSG was painful....and emotional ...Tis good to focus on the fact that the outcome was good......tis nice to have someone to hold your hand....but half the blokes there were probably useless! Also if you think about it...us singlies prob go in with a much more optimistic expectation that all will be ok as we haven't failed to TTC yet and are just checking out things in advance.....whereas those who have TTC without success and are having that investigated and are probably more worried about what it will show ?!

I was wondering about difference between HSG and Hycosy?  From what I've read on here the HSG can be done anytime in cycle (apart from during AF)....whereas the my experience re scheduling Hycosy with LWC is a much more restrictive window.  Am wondering if I should try and get HSG done locally instead. If you don't mind me asking - how did you go about getting it done on NHS?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Di,

Have sent you a PM.  I was informed that I could only have the HSG within first 10 days of AF, once stopped bleeding, just in case I was pregnant!!!!  Main difference is the medium used for the dye and that hycosy is used with an ultrasound and hsg with an xray machine.  

All good fun, onwards and upwards now - met friend yest who's 12 weeks pregnant after IVF - she's still in shock and says it doesn't quite feel right - has named bump 'fred' doesn't know sex, just likes calling bump fred!  

Thank you for all your wise words, I do like this site - you're all so supportive, gutted can't make tomorrow!
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rachel - sorry to hear it was a bit of a painful experience both physically and emotionally. But great news that all is well and you can now move on to the next step....

In an ideal world we'd all have devoted husbands by our sides of course, but reading the posts from the many married women on this site, you realise pretty quickly that really devoted husbands are few and far between and most of them seem to get nothing but hassle from their other halves. So sometimes it's actually pretty good to be single!

And maybe it's just me (I'm well known for being _too_ fiercely independent!) but I've actually been quite glad not to have anyone with me when I've been to the clinic for the various tests/procedures. That way I only have to worry about me, and not about anyone else. Being treated at LWC helps too - I don't think I've ever actually seen a couple there in the waiting room - it's pretty much always women on their own. Whether that's because they are single, or because they just don't bring hubbie along to the appts I don't know, but it certainly helps me not feel like the odd one out....

Anyway, very sorry we won't be meeting you tomorrow but I'm sure we'll all arrange another meet soon, and in the meantime lots of luck with the next steps of the process - let us know how you get on with the sperm importation..

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Just a quick butt in coz I'm at work but regarding the feeling all alone -   Rachella.
I think its right that we see all these couples together and assume its all lovely. But I just remind myself that most of them are crap, probably moaned like Bu****y about having to do, and made the whole experince a darn sight more difficult!    

Trying to think now if any of my girlfriends have got partners or husband who have been the total support we would want. Mmmmm - one maybe. Some of the others are so appalling that my friends feel that they really do have an extra child to look after. Seriously.

I hate to sound anti-men (I actually am but realise it offends a lot of people) but it helps me to remember this stuff when I get cold feet


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

rachel- Glad that your HSG is over and you were brave, hope that you are feeling better.  I always take a friend usually my donors partner to test, do you have a friend who could go with you.  I also was told to have HSG before day 10.I think Hycosy also look at the patency of the tubes not entirely sure I remember the bit about not being allowed to have sex (as if it is an issue for us) in case we were pregnant.

At the clinics the only couple I see are at the weekends or those on their first appts- the long blood queues at 0730 at 111 Harley St (next to LWC) are all ARGC women getting their first days blood in and there isn't a man in sight!

No real news from me.
Take care and looking forward to seeing you on Sat
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Feeling much more +ve today!  Booked appointment to see consultant for next step - importing the sperm.  Been on the website - it's brill, get to look at baby photos of the donor and a description of them - likes/dislikes and the family history.  It all seems that bit more realistic now!

Have a lovely time tomorrow - so gutted had to cancel, am sure there will be other times.  Take care everyone and have a slice of cheese cake for me!

Rachel x


----------



## kylecat

Rachel - sorry that we wont see you tommorrow. Glad that the HSG went ok (if a little painful!) and that you are progressing towards your first attempt. We might be on the 2ww together! Hope so  

Katiexx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have just received the list of available donors from Denmark - have paid the bit extra so you can get baby photos and a brief description / medical history, appointment booked for the 6th with clinic to discuss the next step - importing!  It is very expensive, especially with the IUI on top, but it will be so worth it in the end.  Not sure how many straws to buy - they're doing an offer of buy 6 get 7th free, was hoping wouldn't need that many, but you never know.  
Glad everyone enjoyed themselves yesterday, sorry couldn't make it!
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## winky77

Hi Rachel 

You were missed yesterday!!  Give me a shout when you are back in Scotland and we'll arrange our local meet up! Some people took some pics so hopefully we will be able to post them somewhere private or email them around amongst ourselves.  It is really nice to be able to picture people's faces when they post now.  

I was laughing at your earlier post about your friend's bump......when I was a bump I was also called Fred!!  My first teddy (which I still have....bless!) was then called Fred in honour of the fact that I turned out to be a girl!    

Sounds exciting with the sperm donor info....a few of us were talking yesterday about the good looking genes of the Danes!  Soon you will be having your own little Viking!! 

tara for now
..Di


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ha ha Di!  Yes, my own little Dane - yes the Danish are rather gorgeous, their baby photos are so cute too!  Mmm shame you can't borrow the donor for the night!  ha ha - gonna be strange with my colouring!  Am half English / half Indian!  Mum had blonde hair and blue eyes though before she went grey!  
So you were also a Fred!  Funny talking to mum tonight and realised she was pregnant when she married dad - apparently she told me when I was younger (can't remember that one) and told me I was special because I was there when her and dad got married (albeit in the womb!)  So, me being me ran up to Primary school and promptly told everyone that I was there in mummys tummy when she got married!  Nothing strange especially nowadays, but mum was mortified - was back in the 70's!  the innocence of children!  
I can't wait!  
Take care everyone, safe journey to those travelling back from London!
Di - have you had any luck with hycosy?  I was booked in with the Glasgow Clinic just for Hycosy, but got appointment in Plymouth so went for that so could see family.  
Time for cocoa and bed, take care
Rachel x


----------



## Damelottie

Rachel - thanx so much for the pm. xxx

If you like cocoa have you tried Green and Blacks hot chocolate? OHHHH MYYYYYY


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - thought I might update you on my IUI treatment just in case anyone is interested!!!   On friday I went to my clinic to pick up my drugs as hopefully AF will be starting later this week. They've prescribed me 100 (not sure what the units are!) of Puregon to be taken on days 3,5, and 8. What doses have your other girls been given? if all goes well then hopefully I shall be on my 2WW as from the beginning of March   - blimey its come round so quick. I am so excited to be eventually starting on this journey - the only main worry I have is that it won't work or it won't work quickly enough. I hate putting a time scale on things but I'd really like to be pregnant by Xmas.

Some questions I thought I'd ask you girls are mainly concerned with what to eat/drink during the 2ww to increase my chances. I've heard that eating brazil nuts, drinking pineapple juice and milk are good. Does anyone know if thats the case or does it just apply to IVF? What other things might be good to eat or drink? I hate milk so I'm going to mix it with nesquick strawberry flavour!   Is there anything I should avoid  - obviously alcohol, certain cheeses, caffeine - anything else?

Just hoping that some of you who have had IUI may know some of the answers!! Won't be long and I'll be able to post in the 2ww thread and join all you other ladies! Good luck by the way dottie for your testing this week    

Love to you all 

Katiexx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ooh Katie how exciting that you soon starting!!  I had Puregon for IVF last cycle 600 IU for 13 days- but I know IUI is different. Puregon si easy to administer adn did they tell you that there is always 100 iu extra in each pen  cartridge which can save you a fair bit of money by the end.

As for what to eat in the 2Ww- basically treat yourself as if you are pregnant as you are PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) so no offal, live unpatesurised things, shellfish, soft cheeses.  
For the milk this is  taken before the 2ww (we were told to drink a litre of milk- any sort, could Nesquick, cereal) as it is to help with the quaity of eggs that you are making and thus increasing your protein levels, the brazil nuts contain selenium which can help with womb lining - can't remember the pineapple juice just know it was to be fresh juice or pressed and not from concentrate and not the actual pineapple fruit!

Best of luck

L xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey JJ1 - thanks for your advice - very helpful. I didnt realise that they used Puregon for IVF treatment too - they obviously give you larger doses though. My dose seems fairly small in comparison but I hope they medication helps me to produce lots of follicles. Thanks for the advice on the milk - I didnt realise but a litre a day is a hell of a lot!!   I think I'll have to have lots of milkshakes and hot chocs - do other dairy products count like cheese etc? 

The other thing I wanted to ask you is do you know if the ARGC in London treats single women for IVF treatment? I know that you are having treatment there and the results are obviously good in comparison with other clinics. My sister and her husband went there 5 years ago - they now have twin boys!  

If any of you other girls have any advice on how to help our chances it will be gratefully received!!  

Katiexxx  

PS - JJ1  - when does your next round of IVF start?
PPS - does anyone know if you are allowed to take painkillers during the 2ww for headaches etc?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie

You can take paracetamol for headaches not sure about Brufen but ask the pharmacist and explain about your treatment, but usually if something is safe to have in pregnancy then is ok on 2WW. Some people I know swear by rescue remedy that you rub in.
I wouldn't fret about the milk if you don't like it, chew on a chicken leg, have a tin of tuna of you don't have enough in, I was told to have 60-70 gms of proterin a day. Some of the IVF girls take Whey to Go protein powder and make shakes with it, but I think it is an acquired taste.

I don't know when I can start IVF, I have a follow-up from my monitored cycle on Thursday (Valentine's Day)!!

Best of luck
L x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Katie,

Thanks for your wishes .... 

Gosh, it does come round quickly doesn't it?  FYI - I had 50mg (?) every other day for my first IUI but as  only got one follicle the first time around, they upped it to 50 every day for my second cycle - I had 3 large follicles that time.  I believe they keep it fairly low the first time so they can assess how well you respond.  If you took a high dose were a strong responder, you could develop too many follicles & have to abandon the cycle.  See how you go with the levels they've given you......with a bit of luck you may only need one go!!

Re: the 2WW diet.....I've done loads of reading on this & got confused so am just having a healthy & balanced diet with(0bviously) no alcohol or caffeine. Could murder a glass of wine though!!

Dx


----------



## suzie.b

Oooooh, Dottie - could murder a glass of wine followed by a very strong black coffee!  Almost dribbling thinking about it.  If people can be decaffeinated, then I am by now! 

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Very very excited for you Katie

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - woke up this morning to find AF had arrived    It was sort of starting last night. So today is day one and my first injection of Puregon will be on monday morning. Kind of scared and excited that things are at last becoming real.      Should be on my 2ww during early march. I am so pleased that things are underway and I can actually get on with trying for this baby!! Went out for a meal last night with a pregnant girl and  2 newly engaged girls - you never know I might have some good news of my own sometime this year. I do hope so!  

Take care everyone

Katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie Glad thay you have started- hope the cycle goes well.
L x


----------



## dottiep

Good luck Katie......you soon get used to piercing your belly!
Wishing you lots of    

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks Dottie and JJ1!!  

Katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie,

How very exciting! Think we might just overlap slightly on the 2WW - I should be going for IUI on Monday, so will be testing around 4th March (the 6th is my birthday so will either be a very good b'day present or not...)

Good luck with the injections, I'm sure it will all be fine. And as you say, so good to have started the journey,
Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Katie

Good luck        

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## some1

Katie - really pleased for you.  Hope injection goes okay tomorrow!

Laura - good luck for tomorrow!  We will be on 2ww together again!

Dottie - thinking of you and hoping you are doing okay  

Some1

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lauris- good luck for the IUI
and to everyone on that 2ww- Some1

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks for the good luck Some1, JJ1 and Rose. Now that I've had one IUI already I'm not too concerned about tomorrow as I feel like I know what to expect. More concerned about managing to fit it in between meetings! Haven't detected a surge yet either, so I guess there is a chance I will go for the scan in the morning and they will suggest waiting until Tues or Weds for the IUI. Which will be a right pain as I really need to be in the office in Farnborough those days. Oh well, cross that bridge when I come to it...

Dottie - good luck - hope they are able to give you some good advice to help you decide on your next steps

Rose - don't be nervous about the consultation - it's all pretty straightforward and they are so used to treating single women that they are very down to earth about it all...

Some1 - was it mid week you had your IUI? So you'll be testing at the end of the month? If I get basted tomorrow then I think test day is the 4th - assuming they make me do 16 days rather than 2WW....Not looking forward to the madness of the 2WW again, how are you doing?

Laura
x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Lauris & Dottie good Luck!!

Rose hope all goes well!!


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck tomorrow girls xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Rose,

I don't think I'll be going to LWC after all tomorrow as AF only just arrived tonight (is it always this painful after cyclogest??)- was a false alarm on friday. I was scheduled for a scan but now need to see the consultant so will need to rearrange.  Hope all goes well for you.
I'm just about to start the ironing - have dusted & hoovered whole house & even cleaned 2 loos....I think that's more than enough for one evening!

X


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck today everybody

Lauris - I can imagine you rushing round    , I wonder if it will be today for you?

xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Went for scan this morning and had trigger injection but this pm is too early for the basting apparently. So have to come back tomorrow (not good - had to re-schedule lots of meetings planned for tomorrow  )

So tomorrow it is for me..

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Good to hear you're on your way again. Thats0 a pain about the meetings though. Apart from trying to avoid all meeting requests (which is impossible) you're stuck aren't you. What excuses are you using?

F xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Well, today I'm officially in London for work - viewing venues for a workshop. Tomorrow I will tell the people who I am cancelling meetings with, that one of the venues wasn't available for viewing today so I have to go back. Feel a bit bad lying outright, but I can hardly tell them I am going to be inseminated    And I don't want to say doctors as then I will have to make up an illness etc - so this way seems simpler....

I really thought it would be either Sat or today, that's why I arranged the meetings....but it seems my follicle is growing slower this month than it did last

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Well, in the grand scheme of things lying for something so important is the only thing you can do isn't it?

Better than a doctor's appointment as you say. 

Good luck tomorrow and hope things go smoothly. 

Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey Laura - can't believe how you manage to fit everything in! You amaze me!   Its a bit annoying that you have to go back tommorrow but at least they'll get the timing right. What time are you due to have it done tommorrow?

Rose - how did your appointment go today at the LWC? Hope everything went smoothly - its a bit nervewracking the first appointment!  

Dottie - sorry you had to cancel your appointment - are the period pains a little better now? Have you decided whether to go for the IVF?

Well, I am on my way today! Its half term thank goodness so I have a little break for a week.   This morn I did my first puregon injection. I do another wed and another on fri. The clinic want to scan me on fri and then probably on monday too. May have the insemination next week. My mum and dad have gone on holiday today for two weeks so I'm pretty much doing it all on my own at the mo. My mum normally comes to some of the appointments with me which is nice - they'll be back on the 2nd but I may have had the IUI by then. My friend Louise has been great - she's a diabetic and gave me some great tips on doing the injection!!  

Did anyone have any side affects with the hormones like Puregon - I feel like I have a bit of nausea/upset stomach today but it may just be my imagination!!!

Have a lovely day girls

Some1 - hope you are taking it easy!!  

Katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Katie, great to hear you are underway. The injections aren't so bad are they? I almost got to look forward to mine as they made me feel more proactive!

I didn't have any side effects and I've not heard of that many ppl having side effects from Puregon (tho I could be wrong) so hopefully your nausea is just a passing thing. Don't forget to drink lots of water to get those follicles nice and juicy and they say a warm hot water bottle on your stomach is good too. 
Lots of  for you!

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, sometimes I wonder about my schedule myself Katie! This week I am in London today, now tomorrow, then again Thursday for a workshop. Tonight I'm having dinner with a colleague, Weds I have dinner in Richmond with friends, Thurs I have dinner in Winchester with a friend. Will be quite exhausted by the end of the week!
Fortunately I am working from home on Friday before heading up to Stratford for the weekend, so will be able to have sneaky lie in  

IUI is 11.15 tomorrow. Have a meeting in Farnborough which I can't cancel at 2.30pm so will be tight but should be OK as long as the trains are OK....

Hope your injections are going OK. Very exciting to have started the journey - you'll be joining me and Some1 on the 2WW before long!

Rose - hope it went well.

Some1 - will be joining you tomorrow on 2WW thread. How are you?

Dottie -   Hope you are Ok and clinic is able to help you progress - whether to another IUI or IVF

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Thanks so much Felix for the tips! I drink lots of water anyway but will up my intake even more!   I am keeping my fingers crossed for you this month - I hope that your iVF goes ahead   

Laura - I just don't know how you do it!   Please make sure you take it easy on Friday - that is a teacher telling you by the way so no arguing!!   

Katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Katie. With a bit of luck we may overlap slightly on the 2WW. 

I'm v impressed with how you fit everything in too Laura. I need so much downtime its untrue. How (& when!?) do you relax?

F xx


----------



## dottiep

Laura - glad to hear you survived your manic day & have managed to rearrange for tomorrow. As felix says, some things are too important!  Also, I agree....you should give yourself a chance to relax afterwards.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow. 

Katie - congrats on your first injection.  FYI - I had a bit of nausea this first couple of times but it got better so really wasn't a problem.  Look after yourself..

Rose - how was your appointment?

I have made an appointment to see the consultant to discuss IVF options on wednesday this week.

Take care all
Dx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

I am so excited for you all! 

Dottie, good luck for Wednesday

Laura I've got EVERYTHING crossed for you tomorrow!!!!

Katie, that is so exciting that you've started.

Rose - Hope the appointment went well. 

Some1 - really hope you are ok!

I am genuinely so happy/excited for you all, hoping everything goes well!!


----------



## kylecat

Thankyou Bluebelle and Dottie for the good wishes! Very kind of you!

Dottie - good luck with the appointment on Wed - I hope they can give you some useful information.
I'm glad you mentioned suffering with nausea  - I've been feeling a little dodgy all day - still managed to eat an individual chocolate trifle tonight so I can't be that bad!  

Bluebell - I hope all is well with you today and you are having a nice relaxing evening  

I wish I could come and meet you London girlies on the 29th but I think it'll be around the time of my IUI - never mind  

Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks for the good wishes everyone. Just back from London (went out for dinner with a friend/colleague this eve) and will be up early again tomorrow to go back for IUI. 

Felix - I don't really do downtime/relaxation - I need to learn how to   Any suggestions? I'm so used to rushing around all the time that when I stop I don't know what to do with myself!

Dottie - great that you have the consultation planned, at least you can then discuss all your options with the consultant and work out the next step

Catch up with you all soon...
Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Hello all, 

Am just back from Glasgow....had my hycosy at GCRM for convenience as not in London this week. Good news.......tubes clear....took a while for it to show tho so a few tense moments....I seem to have a 'spacious' uterus and needed extra dye put in.     Also second opinion scan on my remaining fibroid and verdict by GCRM consultant is that its size and position shouldn't be a problem with TTC so have to persuade LWC of the same now! Wasn't too uncomfortable.....they made me stay for 10 minutes with a cup of tea but I was itching to go to nearby Escape snow zone place to look for a new ski jacket !  Hilariously as soon as starting walking I started to do loud FFs (too much air got in with that dye?!?!)      .  Abandoned the shopping as too embarassing !!  Anyway another hurdle passed .....just need to get FSH etc test results back and then can get going....Easter weekend prob first go....just need to talk to LWC about whether to do medicated or not first time. 

Dottie/Rose - shame you didn't meet at LWC 2day......loved the idea of surreptitously spotting pink sparkly rings !!  Rose - how did it go?  Dottie - gd luck x

Katie - well done on injections ..you're well on you way now !

Laura -       for tomorrow.  I think you and I are quite similar lifestyle wise!  My friends and family have been warning me about slowing down particularly now with TTC so I am trying to watch my stress levels carefully. This week I'm in Scotland all week which is a rare treat next week I'm delivering training in Glasgow monday, flying to Luton in the evening and training in Milton Keynes tuesday,  then onto Warwickshire tuesday eve and all day wednesday for a committee meeting. Head home to Scotland wed eve and home all day on Thursday (hurrah!),  but then Manchester there and back on the Friday to deliver another workshop and then head off to France skiiing on the saturday (from Edinburgh!) .....inbetween that I am trying to find new tenants for the upstairs flat and supervising the builders doing the renovations on the lower ground floor and trying not to worry about my house collapsing as they demolish walls !  (my property development is all part of the masterplan to make some money to then be able to fund taking time out if/when have baby as being self employed I won't get maternity leave/pay as such).  It all sounds mad and crazy but I do have high energy levels most of the time and I'm just keen to earn as much as I can while I can to create choices down the line..... and at least there is a holiday fitted in there too!!  But I have to say that writing all that down is making me think I need to slow down!  At one point I was thinking I could fit in my first IUI on the monday evening but i think I woke up to the madness of that. Will give myself some space around the first one now at Easter. 

ANyway.....enough rambling!  E/one else xxxxxx
Di x


----------



## kylecat

Di - congratulations on the hycosy results - sounds like you are all set to go!! Don't know where you get all your energy from!!!  

Laura - good luck today  

Some1 - how are you feeling?

Everyone else - hi!  

katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks all, just off to London now for the IUI, then rushing back for a 2pm meeting - aggh! At least no plans for tonight so once the meeting is over I can come home and relax  

Ju - sorry you're finding it all so stressful. Hope you manage to find a suitable donor soon. Do remember that tall parents are no guarantee of a tall child (as the rather short 5ft 5" daughter of a 5ft 10" mother and a 6ft something father I am personal testimony to that!). It's easy to get caught up in thinking of the choice of donor in the same way as you would a partner, but in reality, would you rule out a future boyfriend if he was shorter than 6ft? Just a thought.....

Di - yes, your week sounds a bit like mine always do. Try as I might to slow down it just doesn't seem to happen. Still, I figure it will stand me in good stead for having a child - a different kind of being on the go, but requiring just as much energy! Great that the HSG went all OK - you'll soon be joining us all on the 2WW madness...Easter isn't far away at all.

Rose - how did you get on with LWC yesterday? Be interested to hear your thoughts on them...hope it all went OK

Right, better get off to the station or I'll be late. Catch you all later!
Laura
x


----------



## marmite_lover

Katie - well done on your first injection - they're really not as bad as you imagine they might be are they? I was strangely excited before my first one!  

Laura - wishing you lots of luck for today       You try and take it easy and look after yourself  .  I'd love to meet up with you other London girlies on 29th if that is okay?

Didi - I'm really glad the hycosy results were good and that it wasn't too uncomfortable.

Some1 - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad yet   

 to everyone else x


----------



## kylecat

Thanks karen for all your good wishes! Lovely to hear that all is going well with your other half - I am so pleased for you   Please keep us updated!

The London girls are meeting on the 29th - we are also meeting up in May in the Stratford Upon Avon area if you are interested? There is a thread about it somewhere.

Anyway - better get on with my marking - its half term but still got loads of school work to do  

Love and best wishes Katiexxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Thanks Katie.  It is going well but I'm still up and down about it all.  One minute I'm decided to go for it with him, the next I'm having doubts again and wondering whether just to go it alone  .  

The weekend in Stratford sounds absolutely lovely - has a date been decided on?

Hope you're marking doesn't take too long.  Mys sister is a teacher and she always ends up spending half of half term working  

xx


----------



## kylecat

I'm glad things are going well Karen - however its always hard to be 100% sure about things. I'm exactly the same - always umming and ahhing about whether I am doing the right thing! At least you have some time on your side as you are still only 31.  

I hate doing the marking in the holidays but it has to be done. I'm sure your sister feels the same! However I can't complain because I get a lot of holidays and this will bode me well if I have a child on my own  

The meet up in stratford I think is going to be on sat 17th May - I'm not sure if we've totally decided on that date but it seems to be the one which most people can make  

Love katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Rose, that's such good news that all went well. Once you get the all clear on your test results too you'll be good to go, though I completely agree you need to allow yourself time to make sure its the right path for you - particularly in view of your very recent single state. Anyway really pleased for you and I know exactly what you mean about feeling drained afterwards. Its just so much to take in!!

Laura, hope all went well today with the IUI (& meeting!). 

How's the stimming going Katie?

Good luck with the appointment tomorrow Dottie.  

How's the importing going Rachel? It must be lovely to have so much info about your donor!

Lots of  to our 2WW-ers and hello to everyone else!!

Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Thats IS all good news Rose


----------



## dottiep

Rose - glad all went well for you. It is loads to take in so you're right to go away & absorb it all.  If you need any further clarification there's buckets of advice on here!  

Laura - hope all went well

Di - pleased to hear tubes all ok.  How do you feel having a 'spacious' uterus??  Plenty of room for twins, huh??

Katie - how are the injections??

I've decided I needed cheering up after by BFN last week so have booked a few days ski-ing in France.  am off on thurs and back tues....looking forward to it....sun, snow & wine.....yumm!

Hope everyone else is ok, especially the 2WW ladies...

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Sounds very good cheer up plan to me Dot.

Enjoy xxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Rose - thank you for taking the time to explain how your consulation went - I'm sure it is very useful to many on here.  I'm glad too that your scan was normal.  I don't blame you at all for taking some time out to think things through, I think it is very sensible.  I think we all feel very time pressured but in the big scheme of things a few months isn't going to make much difference (have to remind myself of that sometimes!!).  I think it is a great idea to gather as much information as you can in the meantime and as you say your blood tests will be valid for 12 months.  Wishing you lots of luck on your journey.  I know it is not how you imagined/planned things but we are all here for you   x

Laura - hope it went well yesterday and that you're taking it easy!

Katie - I have a feeling I am away that weekend in Blackpool for my friends birthday but if not I am definately up for that. Actually I need to update my profile as I'm now 32!  Hope the injections are going okay and that you're not working too hard x

Dottie - lucky you, that sounds fab!  Nothing like skiing to take your mind off things - I'm always so busy concentrating on staying on my feet, I don't have time to worry about anything else.  Good luck for your appointment and have a great time in france

Hi to Felix, Emma and everyone else x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow Hollysox - have my fingers firmly crossed for you

And Some1 - how are you getting on with 2WW this time?

IUI went fine yesterday. I am completely snowed under with work at the moment, so apologies if I'm a bit absent. Am thinking of you all though and will post more when time allows...

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Glad the IUI went well Laura.

Good luck on the 2ww. I have a good feeling for you - I don't know why but lets hope I'm right!!

Hello Karen xxxx


----------



## kylecat

Hello girls!   Just catching up on a few messages - my twin nephews have just been round for the day and have now left - they were great fun!  

Laura - very glad that the IUI went according to plan - which day are you going to test on? Make sure you try to take things easy over the next few days   

Dottie - congrats on booking that last minute holiday - really hope that you have a good time and that you meet some lush looking ski instructors!  

Rose - glad the consultation went well - they sound really supportive at your clinic - good to take some time out and think things through though. Are you going to visit any other clinics or just stick to that one?

As for me - I did my second injection this morning - was a bit more painful this time and I bled a bit   However I didnt seem to get any nausea today like I did last time which is good. The clinic want to see me on friday for an internal scan. I am sat here wondering whats going on inside of me at the moment - are things growing as they should be? I do hope so!!  

Some1 - how are you feeling?

Hope you are all well and having a good day so far!  

Katiexx


----------



## some1

Oh my goodness - I haven't had a chance to get online since Sunday and there have been so many posts !!!

Thanks ever so much everyone who has been asking after me and wishing me well.  I am on Day 4 and so far am fine - the first week always seems ok though - it's the second week that is the killer.  I was feeling super positive before the IUI, but now I'm actually on the 2ww my confidence is gone.  My clinic has asked me to test on Day 13 which seems just too early (I think because Day14 is Saturday and they don't have anyone available to answer phones   )

Rose - so glad your appointment went well, hopefully you will find the counselling really helpful in your decision making

Laura - glad your tx went well - blimey your lifestyle makes my head spin! (you too Di!)

Katie - how exciting to be getting started - hope the injections get easier!  what does Puregon do?

Dottie - enjoy your skiing break!  I've never tried skiing - I just have this feeling that I would be the one that falls over and breaks a leg on the first day!

 to everyone

Some1

xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey Girls - just catching up on tonight's posts - hope we are all well  

Julia - sounds like you had a frantic day - at least you managed to get to both clinics and have a look round. it's good to get the feel of a place. I shall still ask the nurse at the wessex those questions you gave me the other night. I'll let you know what she says tommorrow  

All is good here - got my 3rd injection in the morning and then off to the clinic for a scan - wonder what's going on in there?!!  It's feeling a bit heavy down there so maybe there is some action going on   . 

Some1 - glad you are feeling OK - you deserve it to work this time -I am keeping all my fingers (and toes!) crossed for you - we need some good news on this thread  

Laura - how are you? hope you are taking it easy young lady!  

Love to all

Katiexx

PS - Julia, you've got me into cammomile tea! I bought some today - it's very relaxing


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello everyone,

Gosh, I feel like I've been away for ages, rather than just busy for a couple of days! So much going on here...
Work has been a bit crazy this week but I'm making up for it by working from home today. Still in my pyjamas and didn't get up until 9.30 this morning! Next week is just as bad as off to Finland on Mon eve until Weds eve and then in London Thurs and Fri in all day workshop sessions. And next weekend I'm babysitting my lovely niece and nephew...so it's certainly not a relaxing 2WW that's for sure! But probably good as it takes my mind off it, and to be honest, if it's going to work, it's going to work, regardless of what I do....

Anyway, how are you all?!

Ju - well done on getting to the LWC vs Bridge decision! I know you've been finding it hard to decide how to move forward, so visiting both of them sounds like a really positive step. How are you going to decide between the two?

Katie - sounds like the injections are going well. Hope those little follicles are coming along nicely - good luck for your scan today...quite good that it's all come during half term so you don't have to worry about taking time off - although I guess the IUI itself will be next week?

Some1 - day 13 does seem early to test. LWC told me to wait 16 days, which will be very late actually. Had the IUI on day 17 so that would be a 33 day cycle (and I've only gone over 31 days once in the last 9 months) - so I have a feeling I'll get AF before I get to test. Probably a good thing as 16 days takes me to my birthday and I'm not sure I'd want to test on my birthday as too depressing if it's negative. To be honest not thinking it will be anything other than negative - the success rates are so low for unmedicated. I just want to get on to a medicated cycle now...
Still, I guess we should both try to keep positive. Here's some   for us both!

Dottie - hope you are having a fab time over in France. Sounds like just what you needed. 

Rose - sounds like it all went well at LWC. Don't let them pressure you into making a decision - they can be quite pushy but at the end of the day, it's your decision not theirs, so take all the time you need to feel comfortable with things...

Di - hope you're not having too mad a week!

Karen, Rachel, Bluebelle, Em, Jovi, Felix - hello and it's Friday! Welcome to the weekend again (don't know about you but I find the weeks just flying by at the moment...)

Everyone else - hello and hope you are all well. Have only read back one page of posts so if I've missed you, apologies. Really must get on with some work though!

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls! back from clinic - had to go on bus cos car in garage!   Scan went really well - consultant was ever so pleased - said the lining was building up nicely and saw some follicles mainly on the left side this month. The largest follicle was 12mm so they've told me to stop the injections and let my body take over for now. Got another scan on monday morn before school and then they'll take it from there! I am so excited that I am now actually on my way to my first attempt  . These steps that I am taking just feel so right - I feel really happy and positive about the future   I hope and pray that it works!!  

Laura - lovely to read your news - was beginning to wonder what you were up to - glad you are OK. Sounds like you have another hectic week next week. Do you like Finland? What is Helsinki like? Would you recommend it for a long weekend cos I've always fancied going?

Hi to everyone else

Love

katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - so exciting for you! Excellent news from the clinic, fingers crossed for your IUI next week....

Finland is a lovely place to visit for a weekend - especially in Summer when it's light until gone midnight and everyone sits out in cafes on the waterfront drinking and chatting. You can do boat trips around the little islands off the coast and there are lots of cool bars and restaurants to hang out in in town. In Winter not so pleasant as very dark and gloomy most of the time and people tend to stay at home and not socialise so much.

I get very bored of going there, but only because it's just work for me - I fly in, taxi to hotel, taxi to office, taxi back to airport and fly out again. Occasionally manage a meal out, but usually just hotel room service. So overall it's just a long commute to go to meetings!

But for a weekend it's lovely...definitely recommend it. And outside Helsinki there is some lovely countryside and it's all very fresh and clean and you feel really close to nature!

I can recommend hotels, restaurants, things to see if you ever get round to booking that long weekend!
Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just a quickie Rose as I'm off up to Stratford upon Avon for a weekend with friends (and family - visiting my aunt and uncle tonight then on to friends tomorrow)

Lots of threads on here re bringing down FSH, and it def. fluctuates from month to month as lots of the girls will tell you. Many of them also swear by acupuncture, which I keep meaning to try for my stress levels but have been too busy to organise so far (not a good sign at all!) 

But in any case, if you are able to be around for the scans etc, then I would say go for medicated IUI anyway regardless. The success rates for unmedicated are so very low for those of us in the late 30s'/early 40s bracket, and I'm only doing it unmedicated this month because I couldn't be in the UK for the period where I needed the scans. Next month I'm def going medicated (unless by some miracle I get a BFP in 2 weeks time of course!)

Hope you don't get too delayed on your way home - I've had a week in the UK this week which has been lovely, but back to Heathrow madness on Monday with flight to Helsinki again....

We must agree when/where we're meeting next Friday too - and work out who is coming. I'll post a separate thread for this on Sunday when I get back

Have a great weekend,
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wow so much to catch up on 
Ju delighted that you are narrowing down the clinics to 2- I went to open days at the LWC and then the Bridge (in fact thye wrote ot me today for 230 pounds as I still have 32 vials of sperm there and it is its annual fee for the freezer- an insurance policy as I see it!!)

Rose I have been told that stress can effect FSH and it can fluctuate, mine was 10.something in Nov, 9.4 in Jan and 6.something on Wed, and I have seen this pattern repeat itself time and time again over the last 3 years.


Katie hope the scan goes well!!

L x


----------



## some1

Katie - sounds like you are progressing well, won't be long until you are on the 2ww - sending you lots of   

Laura - How's the 2ww going?  What day are you on now?  Sending you some     and sounds like you need to send yourself some too!  No more of this assuming it is not going to work please! 

Ju - Sounds like you had a busy time the other day!  Well done on making so much progress.

Rose - I'm sure that I have read that FSH is affected by stress.  I also read recently that some specialists believe that some individuals have naturally higher levels of FSH and that this doesn't necessarily result in fertility problems.

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Some1 - think I just can't bear the disappointment of it not working so I'm convincing myself it hasn't...if you know what I mean. Must try to be more positive though! Day 5 today so still lots of waiting time to go...supposed to test on day 16 which is March 6th (and also my birthday) but will prob test on the Tues - day 14 if AF doesn't appear before then....let's see how patient I can be. 
Hope you are doing Ok and not going too mad with the wait...

Catch up with you all again soon, need to get some sleep now (even though it's really early....)
Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Laura, have everything crossed for you.
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks so much Rachel...

I'm really trying to be positive but the success rates are so low for unmedicated IUI that I can't help but feel that it hasn't worked again this month. I know it's only my 2nd attempt and I shouldn't be so impatient, but I'm surrounded by pregnant friends (and my sister) and I just really want to join them....

Oh well, only 10 days before I find out one way or another for this month!

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura try and stay positive- you say unmedicated IUI's chances are so low- but so is BMS and the majority of couples manage to get pregnant that way some how and unmedicated!! Your turn will come and you'll be joining your friends 

L xx


----------



## Damelottie

Laura. Well, I don't know why but I just have a good feeling for you. You never know...........


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls - just back in from work - knackered - those kids were really annoying today!   Had my scan this morning at 7.45 (far too early!). It was a really surreal experience lying there legs akimbo and then 20 mins later stood in front of 200 eleven year olds trying to get them quiet for assembly!   . 

I'm finding it harder and harder to think about anything else at the mo - do any of you other girls feel like that? I have two follicles on the left side measuring 12 and 14mm. When they start getting to 18mm I do the trigger injection and then the basting should be Friday lunchtime or saturday morning!! I know this sounds silly but my mum is away on hol at the mo and I'm quite close to both my parents. I talk with her quite a lot and havent been able to do this recently. Sometimes it feels a bit lonely doing this on your own - do others feel like this? I shall probably go to the IUI on my own but I shouldn't make a fuss as I know lots of you other girls do to and it's no big deal  . It's probably beacause it's my first IUI and I feel a little worried although I know it will be fine.

Up until now it's just been mainly talk - now it's all becoming increasingly real and thats a bit scary!  
BUT - I am happy to be moving forward but NOT looking forward to the 2ww !!!

Talking of the 2ww - wanted to wish Laura and Some1 all the luck in the world   . It's funny that Emma said she had a good feeling about you two - I feel the same as well. I think we're going to be seeing a run of  's very very shortly!!

Hope all you other girls are doing well - the weather's been really miserable here today  

Love and best wishes

Katiexxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi Katie

Sound like your follies are comimg on nicely  .  I don't think what you've said sounds sily at all.  I am very close to my mum too and would find it hard to go through something like this without her there.  Although the procedure is straightforward, the implications are huge (in a good way   ) - I think its completely natural to feel a little bit daunted at this stage.  You'll be fine though hun   

I think you are absolutely right and we are going to see a run of BFP's soon - yours included   .  I really hope so xxx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks so much Karen for your kind words - you are so right! It's not the IUI proceedure itself which worries me - just the emotional implications of what I am doing. It's hard coping with that on your own sometimes  . 

Hope all is still ticking along nicely with your partner. Did you enjoy your weekend away in the New Forest?

Love

Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie -  
You're not alone anyway, we're all here!

Know what you mean though. Every now and then I get a really low feeling when I think about having to do all this by myself. Exactly like you say - not so much the physical part (the IUI is fine and there's not much someone coming with you could do anyway) but mostly about the emotional support and really having someone to share the ups and downs with. When you are a couple trying to conceive you support eachother wholeheartedly, whereas we have only ourselves to rely on. But we can support each other and we'll all be just fine I'm sure of it... 

Thanks everyone so much for the positive vibes, I'm working on my positivity (although quite challenging stuck in Helsinki hotel with room service dinner and German TV (no UK channels except BBC World and I can't watch the same program again...!)

Talk to you all soon, take care everyone
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Cheers Laura - its good to know all of you are out there! It really makes a difference and is one of the reasons why I am so glad that I found this site  

Finnish TV doesn't sound great tonight!! - hope that you've found something fairly interesting to watch and have ordered something tasty from room service  

Take care katiexx


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, sorry to hear you've been feeling a bit wobbly. It does all feel a bit momentous and difficult sometimes doesn't it?    Remember though you'll have a good nine months to come to terms with it all   and as Laura says we're here for you! Definitely sounds like those follies are coming on very well.  
We are definitely way over due some lovely BFPs so all fingers crossed this end!

F xx


----------



## winky77

Hello lovely ladies...

sorry I've been quiet for a few days..just a bit of an introspective phase.....

..I've been following the threads... and sending     thoughts...

Katie....I am so pleased you are well and truly on your journey. I know what you mean about taking steps on your own.  I'm like you and Laura and Karen....take all the physical stuff in my stride but then get a little wobble on the emotional front.  

Laura, Some1 still got everything crossed for you two and as many others have said....the law of averages means a few   's are due on here !  Is there just you too on IUI 2WW at mo....or have I lost track?!?  

I had a smiley ovulation stick today bang on schedule...i seem to be v regular and lets hope it stays like that!  I had thought I might be having my first go IUI this time but not quite got all my ducks in order with test results so it is going to be Easter weekend for me. I'm going to phone LWC tomorrow to talk about whether to go medicated or not.  I was chatting to a friend at the weekend and telling her where i was up to with all of this and she said it all seemed to be progressing v quickly but I don't feel like that at all!  I feel like I've been making this decision for ever and I am just impatient to be getting on with it now! And want to join the 2ww club!!!  xxxx


----------



## Felix42

Di, I know what you mean about wanting to just get on with it once you've decided!  I'm sure you'll be on the 2WW thread in no time though!!  

Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks Lou for your post - very wise words!   I think you were very brave to go to the early pregnancy scans on your own. I can do the IUI on my own but when it comes to the scans, I'd like my sister or mum to be there, just in case. 

I am feeling much better today about things - I have a scan tommorrow morning and then they'll make a decision on which day to go for. I'd prefer Fri to sat as it means a bit of time off work!!  

Love Katiexx

Ps - glad you are feeling better - hope Ellis's cough clears up soon x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou-I also think it is brave to go to the scans on your own nopw looking back, at the time I didn't think anything of it at the time but my donor's partner came with me to all the last two- were we saw the HB and then the loss- and I do think that he is the only person to have seen my baby alive as well as me.

Katie good luck with the scan and the day
L x


----------



## Roo67

Ju - how have you got on with the getting your scan and hycosy organised - that is so annoying if you have to wait another month, but what is to say that they are booked up then also. surely when tests depend on cycle days they can't be booked up too far in advance, unless everyone else has very regular cycles and can predict months in advance !!??!!

I can't help you with choosing donor as I didn't really feel that looks were an issue with me and have'nt even thought of a picture until someone on here mentioned it , as you say it may be more difficult/important to you knowing G's father - Good luck with what ever you decide

ojklnvkjlerhgipojkmpero[pkfjkavnp[ /=0 ....................... message for G !! 

Katie - how did your scan go?  when is IUI scheduled for?

My mum came with me for the first IUI - but it felt really weird and have been on my own for everything else - if I do go abroad for IVF she has offered to come with me not sure at the mo if I will accept or not. As you say you wouldn't normally have your mum at the conception of your child. My mum wants this for me as much as I do and she just feels really helpless and this is the only thing (apart from financial help) that she can do.

Laura/Some1 how are you both getting on

Hi to everyone else

Roo xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend - hooray!  

Roo - glad you are home safe and sound from Colorado - have you got over the jet lag yet?!!

Ju - sounds like you've got a real dilemma on your hands at the mo with chosing a donor. Maybe you should PM rachella as she is importing sperm from abroad and may be able to help. It is a much harder decision for you as you already have a child and obviously want your baby to resemble G in as many ways as possible. 

Laura -are you back from Finland yet? How are you feeling? I hope you are trying to relax a little despite your hectic schedule!! 

Some1 - havent heard from you in a while and have lost track of your test date - when is it? Lot and lots of luck to you!! 

Thanks Felix for your kind words - how are you at the moment? How did the accupuncture go? Wasn't sure if you had gone yet?!!  

Didi - hope you are well  -good news that you are nearly on your way to your first IUI  . Have you chosen your donor yet? There seems to be quite a wide range of donors at LWC - there's not much choice at my clinic!!

hello  to everyone else - JJ1, Karen, Jovigirl, Aweeze, Emma, Bluebelle, jeanette, Hollysox, Suzie, Rose39, Mazz, Dottie, Zoopy, Rachella, kimberley and anyone else who I have missed.

As for me - Went for a scan this morning. Largest Follicle now 16/17mm! Got to do the HCG injection tommorrow at 9pm and then insemination will be 11am on saturday morning. I can think of things I'd rather do on a saturday morning!  

Has anyone else done the HCG injection  - I am a little worried about it as the consultant went through it v quickly this morn and it seems to involve me mixing different vials of solutions together and then drawing them up into a syringe. Has anyone got any tips to make it easier!!?

Love to you all

katiexxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi katie,

I had HCG jab and didn't hurt at all.
You need to use the biggest needle to draw it up. 
Draw all the liquid up into the syringe then insert needle into powder, it will instantly dissolve, you then need to draw this back up into the syringe, it is easier to tip the vial upside down to ensure you get all the liguid out of the vial. change the needle and inject.

Hope this makes sense and you get on ok.

Roo xx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks for the tip Roo! I am going round to my friend Louises to do it - she's a diabetic and is used to injecting herself twice a day! I was Ok with the injection pen last week but a bit daunted by using the syringe!  

Katiexx


----------



## Damelottie

You'll be fine Katie. Its quite easy really - needle is reeeeeeally thin. They maybe should have helped you a bit more tho - I had to have a compulsory teaching session  for my menopur and HCG

Good luck lovely


----------



## dottiep

Hi Katie,

Although it looks like a big needle it really is ok!
Just one thing though..... the first time I did it I broke the vial & the glass stuck in my finger, so blood everywhere ....top tip....use a tea towel or a cloth when you break them.  Also, make sure you do the mixing on a flat surface....I was shaking so much when I mixed the stuff up that I knocked it over!!  Don't mean to scare you - just hope it helps!
Good luck - will be thinking of you.

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

...and leave the cover/tip thing on the syringe when you tap it/plunge it part way down to get the air out. I took the cover/cap off and ended up squirting half the stuff out trying to get the air out!

This time the nurse did it for me (just worked out that way timing wise) - and it was much easier I have to say. But you'll be fine Katie, don't worry about it too much...and at least you will have your friend on hand to help out....

I'm OK, just back from Finland and exhausted. Meetings in London tomorrow and Friday so two more early starts as well. 

So better get to bed soon. Personals at the weekend when I come up for air  

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Hi Ladies....just a quickie as like Laura I'm knackered having just got back from an overnighter conference in Midlands (and very drunk and not much sleep last night......so drunk I didn't notice the earthquake and I was still in the bar when it happened!!) 

Just wanted to wish our 2WW continued     and big brave    for Katie with your injecting .....I don't like the thought of it but the other more experienced gals on here seem to be offering good advice.  Ju - know what you mean about the donor picking....I've still not filled in the LWC form despite canvassing the opinions of my best buddies (who make it sound like a match.com profile!!) ...I am a very visual person too so would like a pic really as well.  JJ- was really moved by your sharing of the significance of having your donor's partner there for the scan and loss of HB..I had not thought about it that way but I'm sure I'd feel the same. 

hello to everyone else....ooo i so need my sleep.....only 5 hours last night with all the drunken shannigans....


----------



## kylecat

Cheers girls for those excellent tips about the HCG injection! Got to do that tonight at 9pm then it's all systems go!

Katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck Katie - you'll be just fine!

Catch up with you all soon, trying to have computer free evening this evening as otherwise end up doing work/emails which is not good....

Not sure I'll be able to resist the lure of FF all evening though - so might see you later  

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls

Laura, enjoy you PC free evening - bet you'll be back on later!   . I shall post after nine and let you all know how the HCG injection goes. Getting paranoid now about knocking those little glass bottles over - hope my friend Louise has got a steady grip!!  

See you all later - have a lovely evening

Katiexxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Loads of luck Katie


----------



## dottiep

Good luck Katie.....

XX


----------



## dottiep

Hi all,

Have been manic since back from hols so not really had a chance to properly catch up.

I had a consultation at LWC after my 2 failed IUIs and have pretty much decided to go ahead with IVF, although she said that at my age the stats weren't much better for IVF than for IUI....only about 5%!!!!  However we have talked quite a lot about stats on here on the basis that most people my age having IVF have some kind of fertility issues.........my only (I hope!!) issue is lack of wrigglies! So....I have decided to go ahead next month - probably ICSI but just need to read up about it all. Have also put my name down for DE although wait list is 9 months (no obligation) - need to think about that one as not really got my head around DE & DS yet....
In the meantime, the consultant suggested I do a natural cycle this month - as she would prefer a drug free month (ie: no puregon) before IVF tx, so nothing to lose.  Tracking ovulation at the moment so probably basting sat or monday - then back to the 2WW madness!  Gosh, it comes around so quickly! Just hoping I don't surge on sat as clinic closed on sun...
Anyway, that's where I'm at......

Hope everyone is well..

Dxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hope tomorrow goes well Ju, good luck!


----------



## dottiep

Hi Ju,

Good luck for tomorrow - don't worry about it. Scan is just like a smear test & hycosy is fine - just a bit uncomfortable, although you've been through child birth so an old pro! Great that results are transferable too.
I saw your earlier comments about donor selection & just wanted to say that I found it hard too....infact I didn't fill the form in until the very last moment as could NOT decide what to put. I know what you mean about wanting to know about physical characteristics but I've now found I don't worry as much about that...weird how you get to grips with some weird head $"*% stuff as you progress along this journey!
Let us know how it goes...... maybe see you tomorrow night.

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - thanks for all the good luck wishes tonight! Just got back from my friends and now off to bed. Am absolutely shattered tonight! HCG went OK - really glad I had Louise to help me as it was a bit fiddly with all the glass vials. Louise (who is a diabetic) was shocked by the size of the needle and she is used to needles!  . Anyway plunged it into my thigh - now it's got to work its magic and mature those little eggs!  

Dottie - glad that you've made the decision to try ICSI - my sisters father in law remarried a few years ago. His wife had ICSI at 41/42 and now they have a lovely little boy so it can work successfully in women over 40. We might be having our IUI's at the same time - mine is scheduled for 11am saturday morning! Good luck   

Ju - lots of luck tommorrow - will text/e mail you tommorrow evening to see how it went - you'll be fine  

Jovi - thanks for all the good luck wishes - very thoughtful. Have you had your blood tests done yet? Wasnt sure if you'd been for them?

Hi to emma - hope you are having a lovely evening with lottie. Didi - hope the hangover has cleared up and you have recovered from the earthquake!! 

Laura - did you have a lovely restful evening?

Hi to all you other lovely ladies 

Katiexxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Katie - Good luck     How exciting - flying to plymouth then so will have everything crossed for you!

All the best Dottie with your chosen path - I've also decided to go down the IVF route - am hoping for June/Jul start (mum can come with me for the egg retrieval then).

Ju - You'll be fine, I kept thinking of the end result.  Take pain killers before hand. Is anyone going with you?

Take care everyone else..... especially those on the 2WW
   
Rachel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - glad injection went well and good luck for tomorrow morning!

My evening was relatively restful. I'm not sleeping at all well at the moment though - I guess it's the 2WW, the work stress and everything else going on, so I'm just very tired all the time, but I go to bed and I can't sleep for everything going round and round in my head - agh!

Ju - hope the hycosy went Ok today and you managed to get back without too much rush to pick up G. 

Rachel - have a lovely weekend in Plymouth....

Everyone else - hello and apologies - I have been very poor with my posting/personals recently. I am hoping next week will be less stressful. I am in the country all week, and also no London meetings so will be in the office or at home so should be a bit more relaxed. I certainly need it!

Happy weekends to you all, see you on the weekend thread (although I am babysitting at my sisters this weekend so won't be online too much I don't expect - my niece and nephew are lovely but pretty all consuming  )

Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ju - really glad it all went well. Thought of you this eve but couldn't text as didnt have your number with me. Lots of luck to Katie and Dottie for iui tomorrow. Welcome to the two week wait madness! Just on train back from mini london meet which was lovely - very tired now as has been long week. Looking forward to a lie in tomorrow. Catch up with you all soon Laura x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Just wanted to wish Katie & Dottie good luck for tomorrow   xx


----------



## Damelottie

Lots of love for tomorrow ladies   

Ju - Good news all done and everything is fine  . Thats another step forward


----------



## kylecat

Hey Girls  - hope you are all well and thanks for the good wishes, it means so much to me  . Have woken up feeling ok and not too nervous. Got my appointment at 11.15 and then going to spend a few hours with my friend Louise. Lots of people have promised to ring/text me later so that'll be nice. Did the ovulation test thingy this morn and I have a positive so it must mean I'm ready to go (or it mite be the HCG jab in my system, don't know  )

Anyway will be back on later to let you know how it went

Glad you enjoyed the mini london meet - up  

Lots of luck to dottie for today - we shall both have to think of each other!!!  

Love katiexxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Katie - good luck for today.
Ju - glad all ok yesterday....one step closer!!

Well I've just spoken to the clinic (far too early on a sat morning for me!) & chosen my donor....basting at 10.30 then plan to take it easy on the settee for the rest of the day with a good book and/or film.

Catch up later....

Dx


----------



## dottiep

Katie - I think our posts crossed..sending you


----------



## Roo67

GOOD LUCK Dottie and katie hope basting goes well for you both this morning.

roo x


----------



## Felix42

Hope all went well Dottie & Katie. How great to have it done at a weekend and get a bit of rest in too. Wishing you both lots of  for the 2WW!

Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - just a quick message to let you know that the IUI went according to plan this morning. It was a very surreal experience. They showed me the sperm sample before I had it done. I was surprised at the amount of liquid - there was hardly any? is this normal?!!  

They told me that the sample had 95% motility so thats good. They struggled to get a good view of the cervix so there was an awful lot of fiddling around down there!  . When they inserted the sample, they scanned my tummy - you could see the sample going into the uterus and along the fallopian tubes which was promising  . They told me there is a 19% chance of the proceedure producing a pregnancy and to test on the 15th March!

I have told them that if this cycle doesn't work then I want to go straight onto another go next cycle!

Anyway, so glad it is all over - was very nervous this morning  

Dottie - how did you get on? Was thinking about you. Wonder how some1 is? I think it was her test day this weekend.

Laura - lot of luck for testing next week   

Love 
Katiexxx

PS - I can't believe I am now officially on the 2ww!! Blimey, it's mad!


----------



## dottiep

Hi Katie,

WELCOME TO THE 2WW MADNESS    

  

Glad all went well for you - it is a bit surreal isn't it?  I was a bit surprised first time at the small volume, although it's just the sperm rather than the semen (i understand!)
Fantastic that you got to see it on a scan - I've never had that. Also your success rate at 19%......mine's only around 5% - age difference I suppose.

Not heard anything from Some1....hope she's ok.  Not sure when her test date is...

Take care.

Dottie
Xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well done Katie,  sounds like quite a positive experience!
  

Good luck to Di too - am sure read somewhere she was having her IUI - unless am getting confused with old age!

Good luck and lots of      to all on the 2WW or just about to start

Rachel x x


----------



## kylecat

Cheers rachel and dottie! It feels a bit like I was in a dream today - I can't quite believe what I've done!! It's such a wierd/exciting feeling!  

Dottie - so glad your IUI went OK too. I now understand why the sample was so small!! So thankyou for explaining that! 

Me and my friend went for lunch afterwards which was really nice and I said to her 'I wonder where the man who donated my sperm is today? I wonder what he's doing?'. I think I'm going a bit mad with how surreal it all feels!!! But we had a good laugh about it anyway!  

I am taking it easy tonight with a good book and a magazine (and some green and blacks ginger chocolate!)

katiexxxx


----------



## kylecat

It's funny Ju but when I first came on this website back in October I was totally in awe of any of the single ladies who'd been brave enough to have treatment. Now here we are, 4 months later and I'm the one having the treatment!! It's funny how time flies  

Have a lovely meal tonight and enjoy being pampered by G tommorrow!!

Katiexxx


----------



## Damelottie

WOOHOO!!! WELL DONE LADIES   

Katie - I thought just the same when they showed me the sample. All that money for water - I was sure   . Thats great they show you the scan - brilliant


xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ju great that you have the all clear
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Went for my scan today and I have 3 follies on the right side (and nothing on the left - must ask them about that because I'm sure it's been the right for the last 2 months as well which would suggest there is a problem with the left I imagine?)
Anyway, they are 16mm, 15mm and 12mm. The nurse seemed very pleased (I don't really know what they are looking for!)

One more injection tomorrow, another scan Thurs and then depending how the follies are going, IUI probably Friday afternoon. Can't believe the time goes so quickly. No donor yet either - must hassle the sperm bank folk...

Katie/Dottie/Suzie - hope you are all ok on 2WW - should probably be saying that on the 2WW thread, but anyway am thinking of you all...

Laura
x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Laura that is brilliant. EVERYTHING CROSSED

Katie, Dottie, Suzie really hoping for you all!!!!


----------



## suzie.b

Hi girls

Just catching up on all the threads - only three weeks worth of posts to read so am going mad trying to catch up.

Thanks for all the good wishes - much appreciated.

Good luck to all others on the 2ww      .

Just to mention that I've been using Crinone as my progesterone supplement this time.  I'd thoroughly recommend it - it's not at all messy and, although it's a little more expensive, the side effects are lovely - not a worry in sight.  I certainly didn't feel this calm and relaxed last time.  It's as if all horrible things are slightly distant and don't really have anything to do with me.  I'm sure that'll change towards the end of next week, nearer my test date but, for the time being, enjoying the woozy feelings.  It's only emotionally relaxing, not physically, so can still drive, swim and play tennis .

lots of love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

hi girls - just thought I'd do an update on my next IUI! Went to clinic yesterday after work and initially they gave me the same dose as last time. 300iu of Puregon spread over 3 days. However I had a chat with them and we've decided to up the dose to 150iu of Puregon on days 3,5 and 7. They then want me in for a scan on easter monday. Hopefully taking slightly more Puregon might give me a better chance. They said that there could be a possibility that the cycle would be abandoned if I had too may follicles. Does anyone know the maximum amount of follicles they'd allow before proceeding with IUI - maybe 2/3? 
I would be annoyed if the cycle was abandoned as it would be highly unlikely that all eggs would fertilise in someone who is the age of 36! However I am not an expert and would have to go with their recommendation I suppose  

Start injecting tommorrow morning! May as well strike while the iron's hot as they say!!   

is anyone else starting an IUI cycle soon? Good luck to Laura and to suzie   

Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Katie,

You've been busy on the threads this evening!   I've just got back from school governor meeting and a bit too tired to read everything but just on the number of follicles - I asked and at LWC the nurse said 2 mature ones was the max they liked to see for IUI - so too in the 18-20mm range. She said it was OK if there were others as long as they weren't so big...

Might be different at Wessex though so worth checking. However, since you only had one follicle on previous dose and you're not increasing it hugely, you should be OK - fingers crossed for you....

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Katie, good luck with the stimming - hope you get the baby bear number of follicles - just right!  

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Katie - Good luck and all the best  
I'm going in Easter Monday for my AMH test!  Good to see some of the clinic are so flexible.  Saved getting time off work and the awkward round of questions.
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls! Hope you are all well. I thought I'd post on this thread as it was getting a little low down on the page! 

Laura - good luck on your third IUI - I am hoping and praying that you will get lucky   . I think Suzie's success has spurred us all on!

I have done my three injections with 150iu of Puregon a time. I have to go for a scan tommorrow morning to see how I am doing. I really hope that I don't have to abandon this cycle if there are too many follies. Unless there are loads and loads I still really want to go ahead as long as the clinic agrees. I just don't think it is likely that 3/4 eggs will all fertilise at the same time at my age  - not that I'm old or anything!  )

I have decided with this second cycle to keep things much more secretive. The first time, loads of people kept asking me how it was going and it's a bit strange. They are only being kind but if you were trying to conceive in a conventional way then I don't think people would be asking you every five minutes how it was going!  . I think I needed to talk about things a lot on the first cycle as it was all new and strange. Now I've gone through it all once, I shall hopefully be a bit more laid back and not so 'needy' about it all this time round!

Love to all
katiexx


----------



## dottiep

Hi katie,

Don't worry too much about abandoning.......I'm sure you'll be fine as your dose will be based on your reactions last time.  
I completely know what you mean about being more secretive as time goes by....I was exactly the same the first time & now only really share with very close friends.  You're so right when you say that under normal circumstances you wouldn't really have this kind of discussion on a daily basis!

X


----------



## suzie.b

Katie

I really hope that you have exactly the correct number of follies - both to allow you to keep going and to ensure you have all the embryos you need.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

As Dottie says, the dose has been adjusted to take account of your previous response and, as they have lots of experience, I'm sure they will have put you on the appropriate dose.

love and luck
Suzie
     
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Katie - Lots of luck for you   
take care
Rachel


----------



## Felix42

Best of luck Rachel with the AMH test. Easter Monday has got to be a lucky day to have that test 

Katie, good luck with the follies.

Let's hope that Suzie B's luck will be spread across this thread to us all!

Love & hugs,
Felix xx


----------



## suzie.b

I'm spreading it sooooooo hard - it's a wonder you're not all buried in baby dust!     

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - thanks for the good wishes! Went to clinic this morning and had my scan. I had four follicles on the right ovary. However they were all around 8/9mm so still quite small. I have to inject another 150iu of Puregon tommorrow and then go for another scan wednesday to see how they are growing. they seem to be growing a bit more slowly than last time!!  

The consultant said it was a bit of a balancing act. She wants to see one or two good sized follicles but on the other hand if there were too many there may be a risk of multiple births. Looks like i'll be fine this month and hopefully things should be going ahead early next week sometime. 

I find it quite theraputic to come on here and explain each stage of the treatment. I hope that people don't mind reading all my rubbish!!!   I mentioned in a previous post that I am going to be a lot more secretive to people about my next cycle so instead of bottling it all up I'll come on here and bore you all instead! I actually find it hard not to tell people what I am doing. I am naturally a real chatter box and find I have to get things out in the open. I am not very good at sitting on my own and comtemplating things - thats not me at all!!  

Laura - I hope you are well and feeling as relaxed as you can in the second week of your 2ww    

Love to all

katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Katie,

Good that your follies are developing nicely! Of course we don't mind you coming on here and sharing   Hope it all goes well with the IUI this week.
I'm OK so far - 5 or 6 more days to test day, depending on how patient I can be! Usually get AF pains around day 26-27, so that's Fri/Sat....if I get them, I'll test to put me out of my misery....
At the end of the day, there's nothing I can do, either it's worked or it hasn't - just got to wait now....keeping my fingers crossed but it's hard to imagine it's worked - not sure why I can't be more positive - think it's a protection mechanism...oh well, not long now...

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Laura - glad you are OK and taking things in your stride. Again, it's another balancing act between being positive and also being realistic. However you've given yourself the best chance possible by changing donors, having medictation and also by looking after yourself and eating well. You're in with a good chance as far as I can see!   

Take care katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hmm, haven't been doing too well with the eating just recently - think I might have over indulged just a bit (well, OK, a lot!!) at Easter....must get back to sensible eating now. Soup for tea tonight...

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Katie- Glad that this are going ok with the follies, it is therapuetic to share your journey with others who understand- some FF girls do a treatment diary- like Lou did, but I am not that organised!

Laura and Katie best of luck with the cycles
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Katie glad things went well with the clinic today, we NEED you to keep us updated at every step of the journey hun so you keep chatting away here! 

Laura hoping this is your time  

xx


----------



## dottiep

Katie - feel free to share everything with your fellow FF's - that's what we're here for!
Laura - keeping everything crossed for you honey...3rd time lucky      

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks Dottie, JJ1 and Jovigirl for your responses! You'll regret it when you've had to read half a page of my ramblings!!!  

Jovi - hope that you had a lovely weekend with your chappie! Did you get snow for your walk in the end?

JJ1 - hope you are feeling a little better today. Let us know when you have any further news on when your EC will be.

Dottie - hope that everything is still going to plan with your IVF cycle 

Laura - don't worry about falling off the wagon re healthy eating. I demolished a cadburys caramel easter egg yesterday - scrummy!!!  

Take care girls 

xxx


----------



## Felix42

Katie, great news about the follies. All sounds very promising. I don't blame you about not mentioning so much to ppl for your second IUI. It can get a bit much having to fend off well meant questions... & of course that's what we're here for - the sharing not the fending us off  - and we're all routing for you. 

Laura, here's hoping Suzie's babydust has settled on you too.  for test date and definitely no AF ahead of times. 

F xx


----------

